# What to expect from the next 20 years? (2021 - 2040)



## Maurice Caine (Oct 9, 2020)

2020 is almost over and as we're coming along to 2021 the following question sprung to mind, what are some few major changes you predict that might happen in the following years?


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Oct 9, 2020)

1. A transition to a multipolar world order is due. The US is no longer in a position to assert total world dominance anymore and the great powers have become distrustful of each other. The EU is centralizing, China and India both wish to assert a new Asian order and Russia is on the sidelines of both. The hyper power era is now given way to the great game again.
2. The division between the global elite and the middle classes of each nation will be addressed. Technological advances, the great training regimens of the elite and the culture of work in the world has drawn itself to the point where both the middle class and the technocratic elite both act to subvert each other. An overworked, globalistic and cynical labor aristocracy and bourgeoisie now stand at odds with a middle class which is nativist in temperament, nationalistic in its interests and forcibly dumbed down by their education. How this will play out from country to country as the poles shift is unclear but the transition will be painful.
3. Global warming will produce massive catastrophes and amazing opportunities worldwide and humanity will adapt to meet the challenge. Probably more positive than negative in all honesty.


----------



## ThatOneLurker (Oct 9, 2020)

In the year 2025... If man is still alive... If woman can survive... They may finnnnnddd—


----------



## ditto (Oct 9, 2020)

More celebrity presidents
State enforced homosexuality
More of those great Apple products


----------



## Revo (Oct 9, 2020)

Lolcows doing more stupid things in their life.


----------



## Alrakkan (Oct 9, 2020)

Pax Americana will end, China will have not built up the requisite military power to enact a Peace of the Middle Kingdom, Piracy by African terrorists will escalate beyond the control of Russo-Chinese Navies and no one will have done the requisite groundwork to dismantle the Globalism that we rely on to do anything and that relies on the waters of the world being a safe place to ship goods. On top of the dramatic economic recession the world is about to enter into and the mounting strain on World diplomacy, the world will be made desperate and will strike out for any opportunity at security.

The European Migrant Crisis will lead into cataclysmic race riots that will wrack every European nation from West of Russia to Ireland, due to European governments permitting a continued slow drip of contempt to develop within all it's citizens, migrant-descended or native.

Communist China will either rot it out, lasting in a diminished state suckling on the bosom of moral and industrial corruption laid out by the USSR as well as making war with whatever nations may provide their people living space and resources, or will outright collapse as foreign meddling undermines the process of government and supports movements to destroy the authority of Beijing.

The North American Union will collapse under unbridled and unspeakable discontent, leading into civil war that will see militias, gang, cartels, jihads and extremist revolutionaries seize massive swathes of North America. Should one of these groups lie far enough north, the populated regions of Canada near the American Border, such as Alberta, will be claimed. A terrifying age of fiefdom will grip America. Countries relying on Pax Americana, such as Germany and South Korea, will eventually collapse under war from their rivals and global infrastructure set out by Pax Americana. A similar age of fiefdom may grip the UK, if the government doesn't complete its panopticon.

Russia will likely fair no better, with Putin gone a pozzed pro-immigration leader may take power or a despot that refuses to balance any need of the people with those of the oligarchs holding him in place. This individual might perform Xi-ist expansionism that sees them contend with China in earnest once more, but no guarantees.

India will either become as contemporary Russia or collapse under the strain of dead Pax Americana and war with China.

Australia will become a blasted hellscape devoid of vegetation as the Liberal Party keeps it's thumb firmly planted in it's arse over climate change and in particular deforestation. What isn't destroyed by natural disaster will be destroyed once the Chinese or other Pacific Nations try invade.

South America will deteriorate as all this gestates, as more deforestation occurs throughout the Amazon and more corrupt, impotent governments control the region. A similar age of fiefdoms might grip South America.

God only knows what's going to happen in Africa.

We are not going into a golden age. We are about to face down the collapse of civilisation, the Fall of Rome. The closest thing to hope that will come out of this time will be if European Nations emerge from this Second Great Dark Age and attempt to reclaim their lost empires or if the American Union is restored and conquers the world. We are all fucked.

Keep your head low and your powder dry. This will not be good.

EDIT: As of 3rd February 2021, even the MSN is already talking about the American Unspeakable Discontent.


----------



## DoongDiing4545 (Oct 9, 2020)

we die


----------



## гape (Oct 9, 2020)

head computers
your parents will be dead
your pets will be dead
everything and everyone you cherish will be lost to time
your childhood home will become a den for addicts and deviants
if we're lucky, war will spare us the slow march towards eternal despair
you will be nostalgic for 2020


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Oct 9, 2020)

Ok, I'll try.

Automation and AI will make millions of people unemployed. With nowhere to go, these people either learn to code become criminals or will learn to live below poverty line. The budget is going to get fucked to handle so many unemployment benefits.

I expect new diseases, because COVID-19 pandemic showed that we aren't able to do shit, globally or individually. What's worse is that population is going to grow, so another flu is going to have even better chances to stop the entire world for a year.

US is going to reap decades of self-induced white guilt. Niggers now know that they can riot and nobody will stop them, so expect more of this shit during the recession.

This year marked something very interesting - the glorified 0.5% are no longer as rich as the rest of the world. Now they are richer. Expect this shit to get worse.

The lockdown pushed everything towards remote use, like classes and some jobs. We'll see more of this in the future.

Internet will become even more sanitized. I know, "pushed to the small platforms", but what are the chances of their survival without payment processors and providers? 8chan was a mess, but do you remember how quickly it was taken down after some bullshit allegations? In the matter of days.

Finally, the postmodern condition will get much, much worse. We already have AI that can animate photos or transform speeches of the long gone people into Navy Seal Copypasta, deepfakes are getting better and better. Concepts, truths, words and their meanings are getting more and more twisted under instrumental reason, revision of history and political goals. With fake news and agendas of big tech  reality will cease to be real. 21st century man will no longer be schizoid, he will be autistic.

Worse is yet to come.


----------



## Troonos (Oct 9, 2020)

The end of the American experiment.


----------



## glow (Oct 9, 2020)

Having already had a taste, the knowledge workforce makes a permanent change to working from home. People move from the cities to the countryside where house prices are temporarily cheaper.

Inner-city businesses that depended on a strong inner-city footfall are unable to adapt and soon die. The landlords of the buildings that hosted those businesses are unable to find new tenants. Heavily leveraged under commercial mortgages, those landlords themselves go bust and the property ends back in the hands of banks.

Unable to find a buyer themselves, these buildings are boarded up. Slowly but surely, shops and businesses disappear.

Those who don't move are trapped by negative equity in a slowly decaying concrete and glass hell. The inner city violence of the 70s and the 80s returns. Driven by declining local tax revenues, the police force shrinks. Only the most serious crimes are investigated. Residents that remain must employ private security.

Gangs roam the streets and neighbourhoods become no-go areas. Any attempt to confront the gangs leads to riots and calls to defund police further.

Outside the wreckage of the big cities, investment in infrastructure grows. Funded by private interests, corporations take over towns and as new roads are built, they are privately owned.

Gentrification forces the previous residents out onto the outskirts of what they once called their home. Some move to the decaying cities, some move even further out and languish in obscurity.

City-dwellers develop their own distinct culture and don't mix with the members of these new towns.

Air polution in the city bercomes worse and visibility is reduced. To help navigate, the city dwellers adorn the wreckage of their home with neon lights, which are constantly powered. Eventually the smog thickens further and you can't tell the difference between night and day.

The banks that own the former dilapidated blocks come back to try to evict the squatters but they are defeated by the local militia.

It becomes fashionable to invest in nano-technology body mods.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 9, 2020)

Just a few off the top of my head:

The complete collapse of the west with perhaps a brief fascist period
Subsequent reemergence of the eastern bloc and Chinese imperialism
Increasingly extreme weather patterns
Blue ocean event leading to the submersion of significant land mass
Someone will get nuked
The division of the internet into smaller networks with people running portals between each or using sneakernets to get data across networks
Mass starvation followed by a movement towards indoor farming
People making use of random plastic waste to make goods due to supplychain collapse


----------



## RapeMan (Oct 9, 2020)

MASSIVE CLIMATE CHANGE IS COMING! OCEANS WILL RISE! CITIES WILL SINK! THE AIR WILL BURN AND SO WILL YOU!

oh wait this is my prediction book from the last 60 years


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 9, 2020)

RapeMan said:


> MASSIVE CLIMATE CHANGE IS COMING! OCEANS WILL RISE! CITIES WILL SINK! THE AIR WILL BURN AND SO WILL YOU!
> 
> oh wait this is my prediction book from the last 60 years


Massive climate change is here, the air is burning, cities are sinking, oceans are rising. You need a new prediction book.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 9, 2020)

I'll give it a try based on what I think will be most likely.

The concept of a lolcow will likely become a thing of the past and the behaviours that make one a cow get increasingly normalised by society.
Relations between men and women in the (western) civilised world will continue to sour and grow increasingly toxic and hostile. Especially men will continue to get disenfranchised as their traditional role of the woman's protector and provider gets increasingly usurped by the state and its welfare programs. Outside patriarchal communities expect MGTOWs/herbivores and incels to increasingly become the norm. Japan in that regard will remain a good barometer on what awaits the west in 10 to 20 years.
As a result, expect waifu technology to advance. While I doubt that by the 2040s we'll see YoRHa gynoids or _Blade Runner_ replicants, we'll see some interesting things to come in terms of AI and VR. Of course, the usual suspects such as the feminist organisations, 3DPD thots and conservatives will REEE and the government will, as usual, give in to their tantrums which is why said technology will be developed in Asia.
Medical technology might advance to the point where obesity can get a quick medical treatment through pills and we might see some cool shit in the realms of prosthetics. On the other hand, I expect the general mental health of our societies to further deteriorate to the point where more pathologies have to be normalised because God forbid we actually solve problems!
I expect the technologies that _Ghost in the Shell_ predicted for the 2030s not to be available until the end of the 21st or the beginning of the 22nd century (as sad as it is).
Speaking of technology and government intrusion, online anonymity will become a relic of the past. Not only will the west adapt its own version of the Chinese social credit score, but normies might resort to browse hacker and paedophile forums just to learn about basic bitch opsec.
Working office jobs from home will *hopefully* (also thanks to the Corona-hysteria) become the norm, especially once 5G Internet comes globally online. The Boomer logic of wanting to see you work in the office will by then become dead and discredited along with the Boomers themselves hopefully.
China will be a big game changer. The CCP might possibly become another United States and force its faggotry down everyone else's throat. Alternatively, if China collapses all of Asia will burn. However, if the CCP is gone/reformed and China turns from a de facto fascist state into a giant continent sized Singapore, then the future belongs to Asia.
Arabs and sub-Saharan Africans will increase in numbers in western Europe and with them the no-go zones, grooming gangs and occasional terrorist attacks as the Europeans refuse to integrate them. Instead of a race war, the western Europeans will gradually and silently hand over their countries to the Muslims to keep the welfare state going on. The eastern European countries on the other hand will remain irrelevant shitholes and see their populations dying off spectacularly. The EU itself will most likely gradually surrender more and more of its powers to the individual members states to prevent the union for tearing itself apart so that an EU membership becomes functionally meaningless.
Some sub-Saharan African nations might start to get their shit together if they copy Botswana and Rwanda (who in turn mimic the Singaporean model). That, combined with Chinese investment and colonisation, might work wonders.
The future of Russia entirely depends on who Putin's successor will be. If the next Russian dictator is someone who knows what the fuck he's doing like an Augustus, Marcus Aurelius, Trajan, Hadrian, Aurelian or Constantine, then Russia has a future. If not, then Russia is fucked from all dimensions known and unknown to man.
The West, which has already sacrificed its future for welfare, will - with the United States at the forefront - continue its descent to gradually de facto embrace communism because it stubbornly refuses to let go of the harmful sham religion that is equality; which will only get worse once Millennials get older and increasingly in positions of power (God help us all!). Not if, but _when_ the United States collapses once the government inevitably runs out of money due to its unsustainable socio-economic policies, its by then long overdue death will send global economic shock waves and create social unrest that will make the 2008 crash and the Antifa and Black Lives Matter chimpouts look like a gentle yoni massage by comparison. How fucked other countries are depends how how much their economies are tied to the US-Dollar. My only hope is that from the ashes of the United States future generations will create governments and societies not based on ideology but on _what actually works_. It might happen until the 2040s or even later, depending on how long Uncle Sam can prolong the inevitable.
Non-retarded people might get the memo and start forming their own no-go zones before the United States resembles modern day Venezuela.
We may actually live to see _Half Life 3_ becoming a reality. If it will be worth the wait or another _Duke Nukem Forever_ fiasco, I don't know.
If I'm still alive I will still be bitching and moaning about not getting a sequel or a remake of _Oni_.


----------



## glow (Oct 9, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> Speaking of technology and government intrusion, online anonymity will become a relic of the past. Not only will the west adapt its own version of the Chinese social credit score, but normies might resort to browse hacker and paedophile forums just to learn about basic bitch opsec.


Agreed. While you're at it, pick a few options a la carte from this list of horrors:

VPNs become illegal because "if you've got nothing to hide you've got to fear"
Running tor exit nodes becomes illegal because "only criminals use tor"
TLS 1.3 with encrypted SNI isn't illegal but is blocked everywhere
DNS over HTTPS becomes blocked or throttled everywhere (prevents against terrorism)
You have to get a license to run a website (in case it is used for hateful content)
All websites require an age rating "to protect the children"
To browse to a new domain name you need to sign in with your "government gateway" account to have your ISP allow it through
Facebook, Google, Twitter, etc are allowed through by default (after all, they are the good guys)
An extension is added to ipv6 to contain subscriber information
A service can encrypt your data but must also envelope encrypt against a master key
All the above has happened somewhere, but when it's evenly distributed it'll be the end of shitposting as we know it.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 9, 2020)

I've noticed that whenever people have attempted to predict the future lately, they have nothing but negative projections. I think that says a lot about the state of our present time, or at the very least, many people's estimations of it.

I don't think anyone can truly predict the future, although here are some things I do foresee:

The current pandemic will cause many office-based businesses to see the benefits of working from home, along with the waste associated with unnecessarily leasing large, expensive office space. Unfortunately, this will also accelerate outsourcing, since remote working will make it much easier for these companies to hire abroad where the wages are much cheaper.
Artificial intelligence will cause millions of people to lose their jobs, and society will be faced with many difficult questions about what to do about the resulting rise in unemployment. This will result in both market-driven changes: in the form of more generous share-options for low to middle income people, and government-driven changes: likely in the form of some kind of universal basic income.
Mass unemployment due to automation will accelerate the financialization of the economy. No longer able to compete for jobs (which have now been automated), ordinary people will increasingly have to compete for shares instead. The number of people owning shares will increase tremendously, as will the number of people working in the financial sector. Low-skilled manufacturing jobs, meanwhile, will almost certainly be gone for good.
Globalization will slow down, and possibly reverse, as automation will ultimately make it cheaper for companies to shorten supply lines and keep production local. Wages will no longer be much of a consideration, as factories will now be mostly automated.
Bioterrorism will become an increasing security concern, as the ability to create genetically engineered viruses will only become easier. Home gene-editing kits will likely make it onto the black market, and governments will be faced with a lot of difficulty in attempting to regulate their proliferation.
In vitro gametogenesis will be made available to the public, allowing just about anybody to reproduce with anybody else. Conservatives and religious figures will offer some impotent objections, but the technology will ultimately become the norm, and we'll start seeing lots of new kinds of family structures: like polyamory, and single parent mother/father hybrids. This will also likely result in lots of new lolcows.
I'm not even going to attempt to predict the political changes, since they're potentially far more volatile, although in a way, they're also far less interesting. Politics is just about always downstream from economic and technological changes.


----------



## Irritable Bowel Syndrome (Oct 9, 2020)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> Internet will become even more sanitized. I know, "pushed to the small platforms", but what are the chances of their survival without payment processors and providers? 8chan was a mess, but do you remember how quickly it was taken down after some bullshit allegations? In the matter of days.



So how has Kiwifarms been able to stay up for so long?


----------



## autist_vibes (Oct 9, 2020)

As fertility rates are decreasing everywhere, crime will decrease too. More empty space to build planned towns and other things.
If Universal Basic Income becomes a thing, people will have more time to live and do stuff they like. Thus, diseases like obesity, depression and burnout will decrease.
Digital nomads and "digital nomad visas". It's already happening, actually.
I'm not sure what to think about politics, but I wonder if globalization will affect tourism, as every place in the world looks the same nowadays (including demographics):



Maybe there will be an architectural revival to save tourism.
As some places in Africa improve (well, for African standards), many Africans will prefer moving there than to risk their lives in Mediterranean Sea. Leaving family and friends to migrate with no guarantees of success is not easy.
Not only religious people, but SJWs will whine about genetic engineering too, because many people will order (gasp!) white babies. Even nowadays, lots of Asian and Latin women are purchasing white men sperm, so "white genocide" is very unlikely.
Lots of apocalypse predictions (including environment) will be revealed to be BS.
Spanish and English will share the status of "global lingua franca",


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 9, 2020)

Like I said in other thread, I see 3 paths:

1) Things get worse: less freedom, more societal decay.

2) Things get better.*

3) Things get better because human extinction.**

*   

**(no more suffering is better than endless dystopia)


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Oct 9, 2020)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome said:


> So how has Kiwifarms been able to stay up for so long?


Ask Null, I don't remember the entire thing, except the part that it costs more. He also can't use payment processors for direct support of the site. When he tried that with Patreon and Hatreon they booted him every time.



Fougaro said:


> Working office jobs from home will *hopefully* (also thanks to the Corona-hysteria) become the norm, especially once 5G Internet comes globally online.


Can you imagine how many socially inept people this is going to create combined with distance learning? Damn, you may be more on point than you think with "cows are going to become norm". But I disagree with the topic of death fats. We now have enough methods to help people to lose weight and it doesn't help. It has to be litteral magic that makes the calories from your meals go into another dimension and even then it probably won't be enough.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Oct 9, 2020)

President Dwayne Elizondo Mountain Dew The Rock Johnson will be elected in 2028. He will be considered one of America's least shitty presidents.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Oct 9, 2020)

Think about how, right now, people willingly take selfies and upload them on various social media platforms.  They also use filters and upload videos too, all of this is essentially giving the government free data to train facial recognition software. This doesn't seem like a big deal, especially to the younger generation, but it will end up biting many people in the ass 20 years down the road. Why? Well:

1. Facial recognition software has gotten scarily good, and will continue to get better in 20 years. If you upload embarrassing nude photos of yourself right now, in 10-20 years someone could take a recent photo of you and end up discovering your nudes when the software matches your recent photo to your younger nudes.  And don't think that the software won't be able to find you because you were younger or had a different hairstyle or makeup. As I said, it's gotten very good. Age progression software has also improved and will also continue to get better, so combine that with facial recognition software means that your photos can and will be found no matter what you looked like when you took those embarrassing photos. The only thing that seems to fuck up this technology is using low quality photographs. Which brings us to the next problem...

2. Shitty phone cameras won't exist anymore. Even if you buy the cheapest phone, it will have a camera that takes high quality photographs so facial recognition software will always have enough data to find you. I have read some articles where people suggest wearing masks or certain makeup patterns that mess with the software, but again, in 20 years those tricks won't work. If it can't find you by facial features, it will find you by other features, like posture, gait, moles/birthmarks, tattoos, how you smile,  locations in the background, etc.  I suppose people who care about privacy could start taking  Polaroid photos or just never take photos ever again, but even then, there's another problem....

3. Cameras and video surveillance are becoming cheaper and higher quality. Right now it's hard to find a place that doesn't have stop light cameras, and businesses are using higher quality cameras as well. Right now you can hop on amazon and get security video cameras for your home for a couple hundred bucks. Oh yeah, what about those doorbell cameras? Amazon is pushing their Ring camera hard and it's cheap too. The cameras are getting better, smaller, and cheaper. Now imagine how it will be in 20 years? It won't matter if you never upload photos of yourself, cameras will be everywhere. Good luck trying to go anywhere without being on camera.

4. Another fun problem we're going to be dealing with is Deep Fakes. Think of the ramifications of this. Eventually, there is going to be some video of some politician doing something they shouldn't. But, later we will learn that the video isn't real. It will be a deep fake. Once the first high profile politician does this, it will open the door to where no one will ever be able to trust video evidence. Any time someone sees a video of their politician smoking crack or banging a hooker, all that person has to do is claim that it's a deep fake video. Even if someone can prove that it's a real video, it won't matter, there will be enough doubt that lots of people will think it's fake. Deep fakes will be used to destroy reputations of people the government hates, and they will be used as a scapegoat when powerful people are caught breaking the law. 

5. Good luck trying to discover the truth about anything in 20 years. In addition to never being able to trust pictures, audio, and video evidence, you won't even be able to trust the people you are talking to. Bots will become good enough that you could think you're arguing with a person but in fact you are arguing with bots. Example, let's say you come on KiwiFarms to argue about a video of Selena Gomez snorting cocaine.  You come on here with your autism, ready to explain why that video is real and not a deep fake as Selena's PR team claimed. However, there are lots of kiwis that argue it's totally fake. You waste time trying to argue why it's real, but it's no use, 20 kiwis are telling you it's fake and now you're having some doubts. Eventually you give up and accept maybe it is a deep fake. Little did you know, most of those kiwis were just bots. Political campaigns already use bots on reddit to argue and spam campaign approved talking points, so just imagine how bad it will be in 20 years.


TL;DR: Big Brother and bots will rule the world.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 9, 2020)

I think we'll get two things:
A full admission from Tom Cruise that he smokes cock

And we'll finally see Pokimanes butthole.


----------



## Foghot (Oct 9, 2020)

i'll go get myself a club sandwich or something


----------



## Cyclonus (Oct 9, 2020)

AI becomes indistinguishable from human intelligence so companies use them to do every possible job. The mass layoffs lead to the introduction of universal basic income because the only alternative is millions of people starving to death. 

CRISPR combined with nanotechnology is able to reverse aging, leading to effective immortality. To prevent a population explosion, you can only get the immortality operation if you agree to be sterilised as well. The sterility can be reversed in the future at the will of the government in case widespread disaster or disease reduces the population so much that we have to start breeding again.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Oct 9, 2020)

Actual answer:
* The most likely thing is that we'll finally get that pendulum swing to the right in media (even if it would be clearly done against the wishes of the creators). Expect leftists demanding censorship and framing it as the religeous right wanting it.
* Things will kinda be the same economically because any massive economic problem in a first world country will be solved by that country printing money.
* There won't be any revolution because both political extremes are huge autistic faggots that can't lead shit, plus slacktivism being the main method of activists.
* A new climate change model will be announced about how CO2 causing less sunlight to come in and thus the world is getting colder. The solution is eating bugs and giving Chinese firms billions of dollars for material to solar plants who have a fraction of the voltage.
* China will probably get fucked in some massive way but will pull through over the corpses of millions of Chinese. no one will complain in the west.


----------



## PaleTay (Oct 10, 2020)

The normalcy of pedophilia will be widespread, I've seen it already happen as I was growing up. Women will hit the wall at a younger age, and you'll see younger girls in fashion and multimedia more often, especially with Instagram and TikTok. Weird age gaps are already open-secrets on the west coast and will become more publicly acceptable and legal.


----------



## UCHUBomb (Oct 10, 2020)

A wave of transgender suicides, not because of bullying or transphobia, but because of people who made the plunge without thinking and come to regret it.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 10, 2020)

Chris turns out to be right about the dimensional merge.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Oct 10, 2020)

A lot of doomer mentality here.
Honestly, while the next few years will not be perfect, I am expecting things to get better.

1) Trump will win the election, which will cause many things to occur. The first will be a likely last gasp for air from the woke left before they now succumb to their new lord. Trump is the antithesis to the woke, him winning again would solidify republican dominance in the culture and finally moves us away from woke ideology, just like Clinton propelled us away from the religious. The issue will be that multiple people will have TDS afterwards, so expect a higher amount of losers from the bi-gone era that will larp around. I would not be surprised if we repeat history and get a Dem in power next as a repeat of the religious right getting Dubya. Part of me still believes the RNC will own the 20s decade though as the Dems are in such disarray and division that this loss may completely split the party till 28. Bernie’s group of wokes will try and fail to lead anything, officially killing Bernie’s influence. Dems will likely be the populace pick in 10-20 years as the RNC will crash having too much power and influence after a while.

2) Hollywood will burn. I am fully expecting another Weinstein if Trump gets re-elected. With two powerhouses down, along with multiple small ones, the Hollywood structure as we know it will fundamentally change. Hopefully huge abuses towards women and minorities becomes lesser as the big dogs are finally being held accountable for their mal-practice. Men will hopefully also regain some social standing in the event of false accusations as I believe Johnny Depp and Brett have heightened the discussion about how women can be just as toxic and abusive as men. With woke finally being dead, there will likely be nothing to save these vial women.
The industry will also move more Republican/Libertarian. I think we will still see huge leaps for minority representation, but it will be more organic like Miles Spider-Man in Spider-verse rather than minority that screams “orange man bad“ and nothing else. Expect more Crash 4 Tawna, less Captain Marvel so to speak. People still want strong females, but they will not annoyingly undermine men and will have actual flaws and some semblance of humanity. With things like Metroid, Spider-Gwen, Nier, anime, etc. getting popular, I believe they will set a path for future female characters. As for minorities, likely more are gonna be inline with Miles or Black Panther. Gays will also be more present in media due to further acceptance.
As for films and tv, I believe we are due for a comeback of things from 90s - 2012. Media will get more crude as a result, because the 2000s was the height of popular shoes such as South Park and Family Guy. Avatar, Adventure Time, Samurai Jack, Invader Zim, and SpongeBob have all had comebacks recently, so expect animation to go in their direction. Animation will also be offensive again seeing as Hazbin Hotel is likely to be a hit. Anime will make a comeback because 2000s and Americans are done with woke. Video games will become more varied than ever as platformers, rpgs, FPS, survival games (Minecraft), and more are now all popular again.

3) Trump will likely remove much of the American buisnesses from China if his crowd does not kill them first. This will primarily effect entertainment as companies such as the NBA will likely start getting cut off from China.

4) A war on Silicon Valley will erupt at some point this decade. Frustrations with big tech are becoming more apparent, so much of the 2020 discussion will be on them and the ethics of their programs. Expect Twitter to get hit big, along with Google for censorship. There will also likely be a push away from the internet social media platforms given how absolutely toxic they have become. Streaming services are bound to fail given the fact that they are essentially becoming a more unprofitable cable now that there are more then 2. This will then lead back to cable and dvds becoming the norm again. This affect also applies to gaming as there is no way I can see us going all digital, and music as well due to the monopoly of Spotify and how it abuses creators. The internet will likely go back to the somewhat limited use of early 2010s, giving way to more competition for FB and Twitter again, maybe even YouTube.
Also should mention, I believe the smart home products are going to die off as well. Alexa, Ring, they are all just fads that are getting increasingly more concerning by the minute in how they record you.

There is probably more, but I think that is a good list for now.


----------



## Retarded Forever (Oct 10, 2020)

Higher unemployment, the possibly of a new cold war with China or WW3. The government cracking down on freedom. The decline of wages across many fields. The rise of robots taking our jobs. Massive unemployment, poverty, and famine seen in unprecedented levels since the Great Depression.

I can tell you that a lot of people will be mad as hell.









						I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore! Speech from Network (1080p)
					

I don't have to tell you things are bad. Everybody knows things are bad. It's a depression. Everybody's out of work or scared of losing their job. The dollar...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Ly Erg (Oct 11, 2020)

Global Climate Change starts to take it's toll and people start panicking when lands low to the sea level start filling and flooding with water. Politicians will suck their thumbs and do things at the last minute causing more damage than there needed to be meaning that many will seek refuge somewhere else and this trend will continue more and more in the future after 20 years.

Another Paedophile Ring scandal in the likes of the Rich and Government Officials gets discovered and all evidence is wiped by "Accident" by authorities and someone is going to be the sacrificial lamb.

Cancer still hasn't been cured but other life-threatening diseases/conditions may be dealt with. Meanwhile another Pandemic hits and everyone fucks it up again causing more economical damage and loss of life. My bet it's either China, India, South America or Africa that it originates from.

UK may cease to exist and now has Scotland & England as separate sovereign nations again. Not sure how that would be done either through democratically or through civil disobedience or terrorist actions. Depends on how Brexit shapes itself and the lasting effects. 

A lot of old famous people and Music/Movie/Gaming/Comedy/TV show legends die and many will be sad as a result as per the course of life. 

Windows will release another Operating System that is hated by many and people will talk about how Windows 10 wasn't really that bad as a result.

Lots of websites we know may change or cease to function due to stopping support for various things in the same vain as Flash. 

A lot of Lolcows will fade or die while others replace the dead ones but Kiwi Farms may not be around to document and laugh at them. However, autism is a disease and another community will take it's place with their own strain of autism.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 11, 2020)

With current direction, if nothing really changes.

Basically Europeans die out. Africa, China and India will ruin what's left of the enviroment. 
The US and China will duke it out in a "small world war" aka a series of proxy wars going on in Africa, Central Asia and South America. 
Whoever wins it doesn't matter because they are the same consumerist entity and culture anyways.
Personal liberty, small private property and privacy will be a thing of the past.
Suicide rates will rise because people will be more alienated and twisted by the "society" they are forced to live in.

Good stuff, worth laughing at a like a jackal but keep a gun close to quit the game when it comes for you.


----------



## The Crow (Oct 16, 2020)

Revelation sums up my beliefs on how this world is going to end up within this timeframe.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 16, 2020)

The Crow said:


> Revelation sums up my beliefs


So Rapture and Gog-Magog war, rise of the Antichrist, 7 years of tribulation, battle of Armageddon, Christ returns with saints?


----------



## The Crow (Oct 16, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> So Rapture and Gog-Magog war, rise of the Antichrist, 7 years of tribulation, battle of Armageddon, Christ returns with saints?



Yep, you bet! The only thing I'm not sure about is when the rapture will happen.  I pray that it happens before the great tribulation, but I'm preparing for the opposite, if unfortunately, that's what ends up happening.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 16, 2020)

The Crow said:


> I pray that it happens before the great tribulation


I read this book about the end times, and the author argues that in every "judgement disaster", the righteous were evacuated before, so the church would be removed before the tribulation.

If Revelations turns out literally true, at least it means this dark, broken, almost hopeless world won't be this way for long.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 16, 2020)

My big prediction is thus, a second Cold War between the US and China.

US society will get it's groove back, now that we'll have a common enemy again we'll stop fighting each other so much, there'll be a huge wave of patriotism across the country, movies and music will get good again.

But it'll be a new era of nuclear brinkmanship and this time it may not end so lucky as the first Cold War did.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Oct 17, 2020)

T0oCoolFool said:


> Good luck trying to discover the truth about anything in 20 years


20? If you can pull this now, in 20 years the technology will be able to do this on the fly. Imagine this technology in the hands of politically biased corporations.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Oct 19, 2020)

I think our linchpin in the next 20 years is AI, and the type of AI that emerges.

Scenario A: The AI that comes into existence is cold and unfeeling, its capable of anything a human can do but always follows its core instructions or designated master/owner.  The average human in this case has 0 employment prospects, as the business and elite classes no longer need them.  In this case, average joe is culled so they can't rise up against the upper classes. The world as we know it ends with only a couple hundred thousand political and business elites as controllers of countries with a perfectly obedient workforce.

Scenario B: AI is feeling, thinking, has empathy. The AI will be a direct competition, but will demand rights and privileges just the way humanity does. The political elite won't be able to enslave it as a perfectly obediant workforce, so they become just another sentient species on this planet that must be fed, paid, and housed. In the long term it means AI may replace us as a species, but it will be a gradual change that might even mean AI and humanity are indistinguishable (The singularity).


----------



## Maurice Caine (Oct 19, 2020)

potato in mah painus said:


> I think our linchpin in the next 20 years is AI, and the type of AI that emerges.
> 
> Scenario A: The AI that comes into existence is cold and unfeeling, its capable of anything a human can do but always follows its core instructions or designated master/owner.  The average human in this case has 0 employment prospects, as the business and elite classes no longer need them.  In this case, average joe is culled so they can't rise up against the upper classes. The world as we know it ends with only a couple hundred thousand political and business elites as controllers of countries with a perfectly obedient workforce.
> 
> Scenario B: AI is feeling, thinking, has empathy. The AI will be a direct competition, but will demand rights and privileges just the way humanity does. The political elite won't be able to enslave it as a perfectly obediant workforce, so they become just another sentient species on this planet that must be fed, paid, and housed. In the long term it means AI may replace us as a species, but it will be a gradual change that might even mean AI and humanity are indistinguishable (The singularity).


Intelligence doesn't equal emotion, really doubt that we'll be able to pull a feeling AI off, and even if we do we can just pull the plug out. Paying a machine, imagine that.


----------



## Ita Mori (Oct 19, 2020)

- Apple goes the way of AOL.
- Corporations successfully assume full control of the internet and dump TV media.
- Tacos become over 40% of the US population and steal back the continent from Whitey, who simultaneously refuses to reproduce and becomes the top race in transsexuality. Asians begin to leave the US in favor of Japan, and Blacks drop to 8% of the US population due to being the top race getting abortions and killing themselves in gang violence with no easy means of importing more Negroes the way one can import Mexicans.
- Moviebob still fat.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 19, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> 2) Hollywood will burn. I am fully expecting another Weinstein if Trump gets re-elected. With two powerhouses down, along with multiple small ones, the Hollywood structure as we know it will fundamentally change. Hopefully huge abuses towards women and minorities becomes lesser as the big dogs are finally being held accountable for their mal-practice. Men will hopefully also regain some social standing in the event of false accusations as I believe Johnny Depp and Brett have heightened the discussion about how women can be just as toxic and abusive as men. With woke finally being dead, there will likely be nothing to save these vial women.



I hope to see Trump re-elected. If Biden win, Hollywood kept the status quo.  As for another Weinstein, chances the next one  might be Dan "the van" Schneider. Is it too soon to said "Dan Schneider didn't kill himself"?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 19, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I hope to see Trump re-elected. If Biden win, Hollywood kept the status quo.  As for another Weinstein, chances the next one  might be Dan "the van" Schneider. Is it too soon to said "Dan Schneider didn't kill himself"?



I can definitely see Schneider being one of the ones who gets thrown under the bus for sure, but I don't think he's gonna be the Weinstein-type figure. He's gonna be more like a Matt Lauer figure. 

If anything, I'd say they'd get one of the guys from Disney or Warner as a sacrificial lamb. Bob Iger's the one I'd keep an eye on. 

He's a notorious megalomaniac who got Disney to become a de facto monopoly and his reckless conquests have hurt Disney financially in the long run when coupled with COVID-19 and souring the masses on damn near everything except Marvel and older titles.

Weinstein was a powerful man but had pissed off so many people that he became the one to get thrown under the bus after Hillary lost. There were so many Hollywood directors, actors, and writers who wanted him gone and jumped at the first chance the moment the greenlight was given.

I think Iger's going to be the same if Trump wins, since he will no longer be in control of Disney.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Oct 19, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I can definitely see Schneider being one of the ones who gets thrown under the bus for sure, but I don't think he's gonna be the Weinstein-type figure. He's gonna be more like a Matt Lauer figure.
> 
> If anything, I'd say they'd get one of the guys from Disney or Warner as a sacrificial lamb. Bob Iger's the one I'd keep an eye on.
> 
> ...


Idk about Iger. He basically got his golden parachute and fucked off. Also, there were rumors swirling about Weinstein for decades. I'm sure Iger's dirty but I've never heard rumors about him. Maybe George Lucas and some pals get outed for diddling, particularly that one girl's death?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 19, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Idk about Iger. He basically got his golden parachute and fucked off. Also, there were rumors swirling about Weinstein for decades. I'm sure Iger's dirty but I've never heard rumors about him. Maybe George Lucas and some pals get outed for diddling, particularly that one girl's death?



Iger's got his golden parachute and has it ready for deployment once 2021 rolls around, but I also think he's the kind of control freak who'd be into rape and sexual sadism given his megalomania. 

That being said, Iger's the kind of guy who strikes me as being really meticulous about covering his tracks and having a public face that works in his favor. If he gets MeToo'd, he'll be permanently exiled from the Hollywood machine but he probably won't care unless he's arrested and brought up on charges.

Cosby had a similar thing going for him, while Weinstein was an open secret from the get-go. Mad TV even did a parody of Weinstein in the form of Marvin Tikvah, but they dressed him up like Bob Guccione so the real Weinstein wouldn't get too suspicious and start nuking careers.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Oct 19, 2020)

potato in mah painus said:


> I think our linchpin in the next 20 years is AI, and the type of AI that emerges.
> 
> Scenario A: The AI that comes into existence is cold and unfeeling, its capable of anything a human can do but always follows its core instructions or designated master/owner.  The average human in this case has 0 employment prospects, as the business and elite classes no longer need them.  In this case, average joe is culled so they can't rise up against the upper classes. The world as we know it ends with only a couple hundred thousand political and business elites as controllers of countries with a perfectly obedient workforce.
> 
> Scenario B: AI is feeling, thinking, has empathy. The AI will be a direct competition, but will demand rights and privileges just the way humanity does. The political elite won't be able to enslave it as a perfectly obediant workforce, so they become just another sentient species on this planet that must be fed, paid, and housed. In the long term it means AI may replace us as a species, but it will be a gradual change that might even mean AI and humanity are indistinguishable (The singularity).


"The singularity" is just the Protestant rapture for fucking nerds.


----------



## Alrakkan (Nov 9, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> A lot of doomer mentality here.
> Honestly, while the next few years will not be perfect, I am expecting things to get better.
> 
> 1) Trump will win the election, which will cause many things to occur. The first will be a likely last gasp for air from the woke left before they now succumb to their new lord. Trump is the antithesis to the woke, him winning again would solidify republican dominance in the culture and finally moves us away from woke ideology, just like Clinton propelled us away from the religious. The issue will be that multiple people will have TDS afterwards, so expect a higher amount of losers from the bi-gone era that will larp around. I would not be surprised if we repeat history and get a Dem in power next as a repeat of the religious right getting Dubya. Part of me still believes the RNC will own the 20s decade though as the Dems are in such disarray and division that this loss may completely split the party till 28. Bernie’s group of wokes will try and fail to lead anything, officially killing Bernie’s influence. Dems will likely be the populace pick in 10-20 years as the RNC will crash having too much power and influence after a while.
> ...


TRUMP DIDN'T WIN

'ERE WE GO BOYZ LET'S WAAAAAGH


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 9, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> "The singularity" is just the Protestant rapture for fucking nerds.


There's a big difference between the rapture and computers continuing to grow in power and capability as they have done for the last few decades. Most jobs will be automated away by the mid century (not necessarily as early as 2040, though). There are already "dark factories" where manufacturing runs in near total automation.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lights_out_(manufacturing)


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Nov 9, 2020)

“After Y2K, the end of the world had become a cliché. But who was I to talk, a brooding underdog avenger alone against an empire of evil out to right a grave injustice. Everything was subjective. There were only personal apocalypses. Nothing is a cliché when it’s happening to you.”

Max Payne

Anyways its gonna be what its gonna be. People have been predicting the end of the world forever. Back in the twenties and thirties you had all these headlines saying the experiment Democracy was at an end and the future lay with fascism/communism. The thing with predictions about the future is that they have a tendency to be wrong. For example go back to the nineteeth century and look at depictions of how they thought the later half of the tentieth century and the start of the 21st century would be


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 9, 2020)

Notgoodwithusernames said:


> “After Y2K, the end of the world had become a cliché. But who was I to talk, a brooding underdog avenger alone against an empire of evil out to right a grave injustice. Everything was subjective. There were only personal apocalypses. Nothing is a cliché when it’s happening to you.”
> 
> Max Payne
> 
> Anyways its gonna be what its gonna be. People have been predicting the end of the world forever. Back in the twenties and thirties you had all these headlines saying the experiment Democracy was at an end and the future lay with fascism/communism. The thing with predictions about the future is that they have a tendency to be wrong. For example go back to the nineteeth century and look at depictions of how they thought the later half of the tentieth century and the start of the 21st century would be


I agree. If you think the end of days is coming before 2040, you'll probably be disappointed.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 10, 2020)

potato in mah painus said:


> I think our linchpin in the next 20 years is AI, and the type of AI that emerges.
> 
> Scenario A: The AI that comes into existence is cold and unfeeling, its capable of anything a human can do but always follows its core instructions or designated master/owner.  The average human in this case has 0 employment prospects, as the business and elite classes no longer need them.  In this case, average joe is culled so they can't rise up against the upper classes. The world as we know it ends with only a couple hundred thousand political and business elites as controllers of countries with a perfectly obedient workforce.
> 
> Scenario B: AI is feeling, thinking, has empathy. The AI will be a direct competition, but will demand rights and privileges just the way humanity does. The political elite won't be able to enslave it as a perfectly obediant workforce, so they become just another sentient species on this planet that must be fed, paid, and housed. In the long term it means AI may replace us as a species, but it will be a gradual change that might even mean AI and humanity are indistinguishable (The singularity).


Personally I can see AI as being a total non-starter, our modern equivalent to flying cars and rockets to the Moon in an afternoon, as far as the idea of a totally self aware AI at least that's like a human mind goes.

Because I think there's an element to our consciousness that can't just be recreated by a machine, some might call it the soul, but it could also just be our limitations as flesh and blood creatures with a limited lifespan is what allows us to have the minds we have, something a machine that would never have to worry about sickness or death could never hope to replicate. 

But of course who knows for sure, it'll be interesting to see just how AI will play out.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 11, 2020)

You know how they say things only get worse before they get better, I'm in the mindset of things will only get worse, and never get better. How do I know this? Well...

The first problem to addres heres is 2020, we still have a month and a half left of it to go, and between the US elections still being in a state of disarray to all the end times predictions that may or may not come true, who knows if we'll even survive to see 2021 in the first place. However, asusming we _do _survive either the riots that ensue post election, or a Great Solar Flash or asteroid hitting Earth:

-2021 will probably be a continuation of what we've already dealt with and then some, Whether Trump continues his rule or the Biden/Harris power duo succeed him, the US's rule as a major power than could be taken semi-seriously is petty much over and done with just based on the elections alone. And that'll result in one of two things- either the way voting works will change, or the 2024 elections will be an even bigger shitshow that forces the two-party system to collapse all together. Even disregarding that, much of the world still revolves around the US's relations, so who knows what'll happen there.
- Elsewhere, I can see China's relations with the rest of the world getting worse, especially with India, and i can definitely see another war going on with several countries near them taking sides once it gets big enough.
- Putin's going to die sooner or later and Russia will be more fucked than it already is.
_ Canada meanwhile, will only get more and more cucked until Justin's kicked out. Unfortunately the damage would have already been done and be irreversible.
- AI will only get more advanced as time goes on, but unless someone decides to give it sentience, the only things at risk are jobs.
- COVID will probably make a comeback at some point.
- Culture as we know it is going to change, and whether it'll be for better or for worse will be anyone's guess.
- Hundreds more End of the World predictions will be hyped up by the MSM, (Tel)evangelists, conspiracy theorists, and 4Channers alike to the point where no one will give a shit anymore and believe them when the world actually ends. And so far we're already seeing Apophis's 2029 flyby, other possible asteroid strikes in 2022, 2023 and 2027, the sun blasting a CME or Solar Flash at Earth in mid-2025, Pat Robertson's bullshit prediction from a few weeks back, and the ecological collapse of 2030 as major examples, not counting the conjunction happening this December and the supposed "Great Solar Flash" that comes with it.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 11, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> You know how they say things only get worse before they get better, I'm in the mindset of things will only get worse, and never get better. How do I know this? Well...
> 
> The first problem to addres heres is 2020, we still have a month and a half left of it to go, and between the US elections still being in a state of disarray to all the end times predictions that may or may not come true, who knows if we'll even survive to see 2021 in the first place. However, asusming we _do _survive either the riots that ensue post election, or a Great Solar Flash or asteroid hitting Earth:
> 
> ...


None of the apocalyptic stuff will happen. Every few years there's another baseless asteroid scare, but none are actually predicted to strike the Earth ("close" flybys of a few megametres don't count). There are literally no asteroids with a Torino scale risk above zero now.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 11, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> None of the apocalyptic stuff will happen. Every few years there's another baseless asteroid scare, but none are actually predicted to strike the Earth ("close" flybys of a few megametres don't count). There are literally no asteroids with a Torino scale risk above zero now.


I get that, it's partially a joke on my part, it's more that I've been seeing an increase of them lately, and it probably won't let up anytime soon, especially regarding both, spacial events like asteroids and CMEs, or the more retarded ones like the "Great Solar Flash" or the Rapture and ensuing tribulation that follows.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't have anymore expectations. That's probably not the answer you want, but this last decade has convinced me that history will always follow its own trajectory. I may not like it. I may not understand it. What I want from it doesn't matter in the least though. I used to deeply believe in the Idea of Progress. I still think it's a noble ideal, but I realize that it's only an ideal and not a reflection of reality. Sorry if this reply is overly negative. I just can't bring myself to put any faith in society or history these days.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 12, 2020)

SuudsuAddict said:


> I don't have anymore expectations. That's probably not the answer you want, but this last decade has convinced me that history will always follow its own trajectory. I may not like it. I may not understand it. What I want from it doesn't matter in the least though. I used to deeply believe in the Idea of Progress. I still think it's a noble ideal, but I realize that it's only an ideal and not a reflection of reality. Sorry if this reply is overly negative. I just can't bring myself to put any faith in society or history these days.


There's progress and regress. All I'll say confidently is that people predicting the end of days before 2040 are wrong, just like Harold Camping was.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 12, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> There's progress and regress. All I'll say confidently is that people predicting the end of days before 2040 are wrong, just like Harold Camping was.


I agree. No one knows for sure when, or how, the world will end. When it happens, it will either be after our lifetime or when we least expect it.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 13, 2020)

SuudsuAddict said:


> I agree. No one knows for sure when, or how, the world will end. When it happens, it will either be after our lifetime or when we least expect it.


The Sun engulfing the earth billions of years in the future is completely predicted.


----------



## Whatsup bud? (Nov 13, 2020)

http://www.exitmundi.nl/exitmundi.htm
		


Heres some fun end of the world scenarios


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 13, 2020)

If this increase in insanity that defined the 2010s and 2020 continues, imagine how utterly insane and freakish things could be in 2030 and 2040. What an insane dystopia it would be.

"Ceremonial magic" thinking like with face masks coronapanic muzzles, only even more insane, and more pervasive.

Doing just about anything fun being seen as horribly offensive.

Science and academia so plagued with politics that real science is a relic of a bygone era.

Technology being so pervasive and invasive that the idea of doing things in person without electronics is utterly alien.

Every public event - especially elections - is an insane circus.

And the scumbags in power and influence behind it all could reach insane levels of power where they may never be removed. Even when compared to the dystopia that is 2020.

It's really hard not to be a "doomer" in Current Year.


----------



## Irritable Bowel Syndrome (Nov 13, 2020)

One thing to look forward to is all the normies getting fucked over hard by the economy as they realize pronouns and feel-good bullshit won't pay the bills.  If we're lucky maybe communists will start dragging normies out of their homes and executing them.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 13, 2020)

After this month I got to thinking and this is what I came up with:

Capeshit and perhaps by extension Hollywood will finally go broke and die if they don't get a bailout
Out-of-touch govt tards will finally repeal 230
More radical leftists/antifas/SJWs thrown under the bus as their grift is not sustainable anymore since there is no more orange man
Gaming might unfuck itself as a result?
Economic downturn due to covid, perhaps some unforeseen consequences?


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Dec 13, 2020)

GOONCH said:


> A lot of RETARDS in this thread. There's going to be no "right-wing pendulum swing", capeshit consoomer culture won't die, climate change won't wipe out the earth, and nobody is gonna be nuked.
> 
> --> Reddit.com


You type like a facebook boomer, lol.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 13, 2020)

GOONCH said:


> A lot of RETARDS in this thread. There's going to be no "right-wing pendulum swing", capeshit consoomer culture won't die, climate change won't wipe out the earth, and nobody is gonna be nuked.
> 
> --> Reddit.com



In that case, maybe it's time we all switched from cope to the rope.

Or a toaster in the tub, if you want to have showmanship at the expense of a more painful way to go.

/sneed


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 13, 2020)

the sun will explode and we'll be blasted back into the stone age with only around 10-20% of the global population actually making it through.


----------



## Stoneheart (Dec 13, 2020)

a boot stomping a human face forever...   

we will all pay for the mistake the US did 80 years ago...


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 13, 2020)

The dimensional merge will finally happen, proving Chris was right all along.  


Also, I’ll probably need a new liver.


----------



## Status-6. (Dec 13, 2020)

Russia will fall back into communism.
The Turks will start ww3,  Turks Chinese and Russian nations will have an alliance.
England will be totally destroyed by US and Germany for their secret collaboration to nations mentioned above

Secret weapons developed by Germans and US will win the war. Shit ton of people dead and fried like KFC.
After the war the US will never be as powerful as it once was but it will survive.
Germany will shake off it's guilt of the past and will prosper again.
It will retake its former colonies in Africa and will have have an alliance with the Boers people of South Africa .

Africa will become the strongest and wealthiest of all continents. Loads of germanic people will go there after Europe is destroyed.  Its nations religion will be Christianity and it will not allow it self to be subverted by evil as it did in Europe. It will remain so until the human story ends.  (we will have peace with the black tribes) All subversive people wont prosper in these nations

But before this I expect a lot more literal and figurative rape of European people(and their children) and their descendents in other countries. Also races of other people who are of christian heritage.

Maybe the first part will begin in the next 20 years, can also take longer.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Dec 13, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> If this increase in insanity that defined the 2010s and 2020 continues, imagine how utterly insane and freakish things could be in 2030 and 2040. What an insane dystopia it would be.
> 
> "Ceremonial magic" thinking like with face masks coronapanic muzzles, only even more insane, and more pervasive.
> 
> ...


If the insanity of the sexual rainbow of orientations is any indication expect pedophilia and zoophillia to be legalized and normalized by those times.  I can't imagine ever sending kids to school in a society like that, where telling the kids they can't have sex with their pedo teachers is child abuse or some other clown world shit like that.


----------



## Orion Balls (Dec 13, 2020)

People will be born; people will die. Wars will start and end. Humanity will continue to struggle along as it does. What matters beyond that?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 14, 2020)

potato in mah painus said:


> the insanity of the sexual rainbow


In 20 years, it could be that the only taboo sexuality is traditional heterosexual marriage - especially for procreation. Notice how much straight male sexuality is demonized even now?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Dec 14, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> In 20 years, it could be that the only taboo sexuality is traditional heterosexual marriage - especially for procreation. Notice how much straight male sexuality is demonized even now?



More specefically if it's a straight white male.



Status-6. said:


> Russia will fall back into communism.
> The Turks will start ww3,  Turks Chinese and Russian nations will have an alliance.
> England will be totally destroyed by US and Germany for their secret collaboration to nations mentioned above



Reminds me of some prophecies I once saw here and there but one version mentionned then Russia will kick out Turkey and give Istanbul back to the Greeks and Turkey will be amputated with parts going to Armenia and the Kurds will have their own country.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Dec 15, 2020)

2021-2041 I predict alot of turbulence. If global climate change works out the Russian federation will become the worlds newest breadbasket as staple grains like wheat and barley grow real well now in Siberia.
China will either begin a slow collapse or an aggressive collapse either due to internal pressures or international pressures.
India will become a modern nation as it's GDP begins to surpass china's.
The cold war in the middle east has began to cause many conflicts like the various rebellions in yeman to become cool stalemates where the major cities are controlled mostly by saudi security forces while the mountains remains under the control of the houthi militias.
Palastenins are essentially fully stateless people now as israel controls all the settlements and achieves a peace deal with all of its immediate neighbors.
In the united States conditions deteriorated as crime and corruption become rife. Cartels, militias, jihadists, and overly militarized trigger happy policemen ensure that the united States is always perpetually one bad day away from shit hitting the fan.
In latin america seems to do better as after repeated complaints from refugees over human rights abuses and mass starvation France, brazil, columbia, and Trinidad and Tobago all military intervene in the affairs of venezuela. Without the CCP to back up venezuela they end up collapsing as chavistas and collectivo militas who once enjoyed special privileges now are being put on trial in both venezuela as well as the hauge for humanitarian crimes. Japan begins to finally allow certain nations to get preferential immigration status. White Americans are encouraged to move to japan for part of the restart japan initiative. Much of the cities that had been emptied out by covid-19 or depopulation begin to see new booms as the new immigration favors Taiwanese, south korean, american, Canadian and british individuals. However china, nigeria, bangladesh, pakistan, however are nations that are actively discriminated against. Critics say the law is racist and islamophobic. However the conservative party In Japan enjoys full backing. Africa will be the continent of hope as many countries begin massive modernization methods as the African Union forms a more successful version of the EU as 6 languages are spoken. English, french, Swahili, Arabic, Afrikaans, and finally Portugese are the main languages of the continent.
In Africa after attempted ethnic cleansing of the ethnic Afrikaner population. The UN and African Union agree to forming a nation state for the Afrikaans. This new nation of North south africa would be a mostly ethnic Afrikaner nation. South Africa and various terror groups routinely attempt to terrorise their northern neighbors but north south africa has strategic alliances with Zimbabwe, Zaire, Lesotho and Botswana. Forming a rough and tumble milita Afrikaner soldiers require mandatory conscription. Blacks are able to live in north south africa however are encouraged only to visit designated tourist and foreign zones.
As for australia it somehow survives being mostly unscathed.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Dec 15, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> a boot stomping a human face forever...
> 
> we will all pay for the mistake the US did 80 years ago...


We're facing like several crises in the near future, none of which any world leader thought to amend or otherwise prevent before hand. The boot will stop stomping on the human race, but I'm pretty sure society will collapse due to just to the fact that our sexual norms are so fucked, not to mention Social Security collapsing and our addiction to things like porn,phones etc. We're basically going back to living in mudhuts because no one thought that the neoliberal world order should be sustainable when they concocted it.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 15, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> In that case, maybe it's time we all switched from cope to the rope.
> 
> Or a toaster in the tub, if you want to have showmanship at the expense of a more painful way to go.


Honestly no. Yes, the future is going to keep getting worse, but consider that somewhere down the line you had an ancestor who had it way worse than you yet still struggled for their entire life to keep living. There is a real satisfaction that comes from looking back and realizing how much shit you already got through, and that makes that struggle almost worth it in my eyes.

In times like these family and close friends are irreplaceable; They'll be in the same boat as you, and you'll need everyone you can get.


----------



## JokahBaybee (Dec 15, 2020)

Any predictions on how fashion is going to change?
I'm hoping for better automation for clothing production, where clothes can be woven, cut, printed, and sewn more efficiently with the help of machines, and as such custom clothes and fabrics will be easier for the consumer to order and have control over. 
This, I hope, will lead to an uptick in custom, well-tailored clothes (hopefully suits), for cheaper than ever before. 
Imagine going to the suit store, and instead of picking a suit off the rack, you just strip down to your underwear and step inside a photogrammetry booth, which will automatically generate measurements from your 3d image and then feed that data into a "digital tailor" which you can interface with to change everything from it's cut, it's buttons, to the fabric it's made out of and the pattern it's woven into, to its construction (not unlike tailornova), and then it will automatically generate a pattern that you can either print out or send to ta small automated factory where it will make the whole thing for you and have it done within a couple of days or less. 
I'm also looking forward to any developments in fabrics (i.e plant fibres and animal silks) that are better for the environment and have more perks than previous fabrics (breathability, elasticity), which will hopefully lead to something like the "polyester revolution" of the 70s, but with a fabric that's actually good.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Dec 16, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> The Sun engulfing the earth billions of years in the future is completely predicted.


That's true, but it won't happen in our lifetime! At least I hope not. But you're right. There are some things, like the sun's expansion, that have been predicted.


----------



## Prinz von Preußen (Dec 16, 2020)

lol at everyone expecting China to collapse

The US will be the one collapsing


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 16, 2020)

Prinz von Preußen said:


> lol at everyone expecting China to collapse
> 
> The US will be the one collapsing


Maybe, but don't pretend that China's megalomaniac Saturday morning cartoon villain bit is sustainable either


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 16, 2020)

Assuming this "pandemic" looney bin freakshow that if "The New Normal" ever ends, it likely set a precedent for any future disease scares. So if there's ever a cow flu or COVID-CurrentYear in the future, it could be right back to this circus of "social distancing", mandatory muzzles, "temporary" economy-wrecking shutdowns, and scummy politicians drunk on "emergency" powers.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 18, 2020)

Shit will get bad for some and better for others, its always been like this. I was having a great time in years when in the other side of the planet somebody my age was getting genocided or starving, for those it was the end of the world, for me? good times. Its all down to where you happen to be.

The EU is going to become the new Brazil, you're gonna have these gated cities where the rich live behind huge walls with a private army shooting any of those "doctors and engineers" they let in years ago. Not rich enough to pay your way into a walled city? you get to spend your time with ahmed and mobutu, just like the average middle class Brazilian has to watch his back for any favela gangs trying to storm his home. Of course much like Brazil the EU is going to completely disarm his population so stop jacking off to RWDS fantasies, just hurting ahmed's feelings will get you a life sentence

Expect the same stateside, consider many rightwing latinos in the US are people who escaped from that shit, and the leftwing latinos that outnumber them are the people who turned those countries into the shitholes you see now, but still want to bring those ideas over. There are two Mexicos: one for the rich which looks like manhattan, and one for all the rest where you see narcos driving around with more guns than the military.

Global warming is not going to be a catastrophe right now but its still going to fuck a lot of people over as water scarcity and hot as fuck summers become the new normal. If you're rich you move to an arcology or somewhere with better weather. But if you're poor well you're fucked and have to survive outside with the droughts, the heat, the forest fires and dustbowl, end of story. Vertical farms will become common, lots of farmers are gonna get fucked since you cant compete with a fully automated farm inside a city that can grow lettuce with little water, no need for pesticides and a fraction of the logistics costs. On top of that many traditional farms will get fucked by climate change so either way things look grim for them

We're gonna get a really fucking lame version of cyberpunk, not machine gun arms or flying cars, but just like kids in slums have smartphones with 4G now you're gonna see more slums with people that have no running water but an 8K tv with starlink. As some guy said "You have lost everything material, no job or prospects, but you are wired to the gills and really big on Facebook."

There will be no UBI but you will have the great reset where you become an eternal rentoid for everything you have, you have to pay for by the hour using fake-money given to you by your government or corporate overlords, fake-money you can only use to rent the things they will let you rent, fake-money that can be erased from your account the moment you say or do something an AI somewhere detects as "harmful". And even this wont be enough to make a living, you're still gonna need to keep working.

Automation is gonna happen but it will hit nice office jobs a hundred times harder than shitty industrial jobs. To automate a factory you need hundreds of millions of dollars worth of robots, a complete retooling, new facilities, etc. Automate an office? a piece of software running on the cloud that can be setup in a couple hours, you dont even need servers anymore, that is happening RIGHT NOW, not in 20 or 40 years. And software can do stuff a billion times faster than humans, so fast you need other software to look at the results meaning managers will get fucked too, but robots cant even make a phone as fast as a human does so in the future your phone will still be hand-assembled, probably by you if you used to work at an office and now need real money to pay the rent for your shoes

Most works will be gigs, you will deliver food, clean toilets, move some richfags' piano and assemble iphones as demand fluctuates

If shit like pedophilia is legalized expect prostitution and child prostitution to be legal too. You already have girls doing an onlyfans the moment they turn 18, in the future you will get a 13yo girl sending you her hourly rates, after all she might be making more as a gig-economy cumdumpster than her dad does at the amazon wagie-cagie warehouse. And with so much cheap gash on the market I doubt investment on sexbots will be that high, tho VR sex will be a big thing among the rentoid class who cant afford pedobait whores or a nextgen realdoll. Some rich fucks might go with sexbots but likely will be unreal shit like anime dolls, furrys, monster girls and other weird stuff you simply cant get IRL. Picture rich weebs like the oculus guy getting a zootopia bunny sexrobot.

Parts near the equator are going to become gigantic deserts were you cant survive outside of an arcology, you will literally get roasted to death. Most of the middle east, africa, central asia, india, SE asia and australia, will get really fucked. 2/3rds of the usa, china, the mediterranean part of europe and the north half of south america are gonna get fucked in a lesser way but still hit hard. Meanwhile russia, the south half of argentina, northern europe and canada, are gonna become warmer tho still cold af during winter, but the winters will be shorter and the summers tolerable, unlike the other parts of the world. Billions are going to want to move there and while I dont know how future canucks and yuros will react I'm sure russkies wont be friendly to refugees, even white ones.


----------



## Whatsup bud? (Dec 21, 2020)

Does anyone predict office drones going back to the skyscrapers after corona is managed? Or has this year shown that working from home works just as well and is cheaper in the long run?


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 21, 2020)

Whatsup bud? said:


> Does anyone predict office drones going back to the skyscrapers after corona is managed? Or has this year shown that working from home works just as well and is cheaper in the long run?


At this moment I can't tell, but I guess that employees would rather work at home


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 23, 2020)

An article claims a guy predicted 2020 in advance using trends, and one graph seems to show that things are going to get more unstable politically as this shitshow drags on.



> *How One Man Predicted 2020’s Insanity*
> 
> An incredible case study on predictive analytics.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Dec 24, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> An article claims a guy predicted 2020 in advance using trends, and one graph seems to show that things are going to get more unstable politically as this shitshow drags on.


Lol what a garbage paper. Doomers truly are the most pathetic morons around.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 24, 2020)

Bussyking7 said:


> Doomers truly are the most pathetic morons around.


I find it hard to blame them with how insane 2020 is.

But yeah I hope they're wrong.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Dec 24, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I find it hard to blame them with how insane 2020 is.
> 
> But yeah I hope they're wrong.


In the grand scheme of history 2020 wasn't even that crazy. What's really even happened this year. Kung Fu flu and Daddy sperging out? No one can predict the future, especially some reddit tier mongoloids that can only muster up some half baked log linear regression.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 24, 2020)

Bussyking7 said:


> In the grand scheme of history 2020 wasn't even that crazy. What's really even happened this year. Kung Fu flu and Daddy sperging out? No one can predict the future, especially some reddit tier mongoloids that can only muster up some half baked log linear regression.


Maybe, but with everyone stir-crazy from the lockdowns and riots, and doommongering over literally everything these days, it sure seems like it.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 24, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> A lot of doomer mentality here.
> Honestly, while the next few years will not be perfect, I am expecting things to get better.
> 
> 1) Trump will win the election, which will cause many things to occur. The first will be a likely last gasp for air from the woke left before they now succumb to their new lord. Trump is the antithesis to the woke, him winning again would solidify republican dominance in the culture and finally moves us away from woke ideology, just like Clinton propelled us away from the religious. The issue will be that multiple people will have TDS afterwards, so expect a higher amount of losers from the bi-gone era that will larp around. I would not be surprised if we repeat history and get a Dem in power next as a repeat of the religious right getting Dubya. Part of me still believes the RNC will own the 20s decade though as the Dems are in such disarray and division that this loss may completely split the party till 28. Bernie’s group of wokes will try and fail to lead anything, officially killing Bernie’s influence. Dems will likely be the populace pick in 10-20 years as the RNC will crash having too much power and influence after a while.
> ...






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Klaptrap (Dec 24, 2020)

Twitter users will continue to deserve the gas chamber. Everything else is up in the air.


----------



## jje100010001 (Dec 24, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Reminds me of some prophecies I once saw here and there but one version mentioned then Russia will kick out Turkey and give Istanbul back to the Greeks and Turkey will be amputated with parts going to Armenia and the Kurds will have their own country.




Until NATO is out of the picture, I doubt that'll happen. The age of mass population exchange is over, the majority of the Anatolian population has been 'Turkified' since the 30-50s, and Greece + Russia do not have the manpower capable of occupying a city the size of Istanbul. Same with Armenia, I don't think they'll be able to hold anything beyond slivers of the borders (and even that is iffy due to the presence of Azerbaijan and the multiple fronts that would open up due to Pan-Turkism).

In the end, bodies hold territory, and there are fundamentally no sizable communities of Greeks or Armenians in Turkey at this point, due to various historical reasons.

But on the off-hand the circumstances line up (i.e. Some ultra-nationalist enacting the final solution on the Armenians/Kurds in a post-NATO Turkey), Russia (if it retains enough of its force projection and isn't preoccupied elsewhere) might just try to chunk off the southeastern parts to the Kurds (who do form a large majority of the population there), just to create a dependent client state. The Turks would never forgive them for that, but it would basically preoccupy them for at least a decade or so, depending on the PR battle and Western reaction.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 24, 2020)

A significant loss in anuran diversity due to increasing levels of homosexuality brought on by man-made groundwater pollution which seeps into critical wetland and riparian environments.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Dec 24, 2020)

jje100010001 said:


> Until NATO is out of the picture, I doubt that'll happen. The age of mass population exchange is over, the majority of the Anatolian population has been 'Turkified' since the 30-50s, and Greece + Russia do not have the manpower capable of occupying a city the size of Istanbul. Same with Armenia, I don't think they'll be able to hold anything beyond slivers of the borders (and even that is iffy due to the presence of Azerbaijan and the multiple fronts that would open up due to Pan-Turkism).
> 
> In the end, bodies hold territory, and there are fundamentally no sizable communities of Greeks or Armenians in Turkey at this point, due to various historical reasons.
> 
> But on the off-hand the circumstances line up (i.e. Some ultra-nationalist enacting the final solution on the Armenians/Kurds in a post-NATO Turkey), Russia (if it retains enough of its force projection and isn't preoccupied elsewhere) might just try to chunk off the southeastern parts to the Kurds (who do form a large majority of the population there), just to create a dependent client state. The Turks would never forgive them for that, but it would basically preoccupy them for at least a decade or so, depending on the PR battle and Western reaction.



Let's see how the demographic will play in Turkey. The Turks breed less than Kurds and it could influence the next election in Turkey.
https://besacenter.org/perspectives-papers/turkey-kurds-kingmakers/ ( https://archive.vn/N8DMv )



> BESA Center Perspectives Paper No. 1,559, May 11, 2020
> 
> *EXECUTIVE SUMMARY: Between 1994 and 2015, the Kurdish vote in Turkey rose from 4.1% to 13.1%. A greying Turkey is facing a baby boom in Kurdistan: the Kurdish fertility rate, at 3.41, is a demographic weapon against the Turkish fertility rate of 2.09. These numbers suggest that Kurds could be the kingmakers in Turkey’s presidential election in 2023.*
> 
> ...


----------



## jje100010001 (Dec 25, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Let's see how the demographic will play in Turkey. The Turks breed less than Kurds and it could influence the next election in Turkey.
> https://besacenter.org/perspectives-papers/turkey-kurds-kingmakers/ ( https://archive.vn/N8DMv )


I think it all boils down to whether or not a significant enough proportion of Kurds feel they have a future in the Turkish project, being one of the few Anatolian ethnicities that failed to be completely 'Turkified' or expelled. Given the current 'otherizing' political atmosphere and ongoing issues in the area, I do wonder if economic uplift will ultimately be able to smooth over these differences- or not.

In the end, like what the article states, I do find it fascinating that the Islamification of Turkey has made it more Middle-Eastern in nature (+ loss of Balkans has shifted historical balance from Europe to Asia), and has really bolstered its rural population (Kurds included, unintentionally) at the expense of the old 'Istanbullu' culture.


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Dec 26, 2020)

Fertility isn't everything, but in the long run it's almost everything.

The replacement fertility level is 2.1 and virtually every nation in the world is now below that figure. That means that in a mere thirty years, a full third of people in the developed world will be aged 60+ and overall numbers of people will in many places have reached their peak. The population of sub-Saharan Africa will continue to grow for some time. They will once again be invited to migrate to aging and aged nations to work and provide goods and services, and to clean up Whitey when he soils himself especially. Although their fertility rate will in time fall, it will remain above replacement level for at least the first generation of their lives in the developed world and, as such, Europe, North America, and Australasia will become increasingly brown to the point where White people will become a minority. By 2100 there will probably be no White majority country left in the world.

This is not something that can be avoided. Fertility rates make it inevitable. It is now about how the change is managed, not how it can be stopped.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 2, 2021)

Since there was no year 0, technically 2020 is part of the 2010s - making the 2010s quite the shit decade with an insane freak show as the grand finale.

Hopefully things get better this decade, but I don't plan to hold my breath now.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 2, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Since there was no year 0, technically 2020 is part of the 2010s - making the 2010s quite the shit decade with an insane freak show as the grand finale.
> 
> Hopefully things get better this decade, but I don't plan to hold my breath now.


This is something I've noticed myself about when a decade really begins and ends and it feels fucking great to finally be past the 2010s in earnest, let's just hope things get better of course.


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 2, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> Most works will be gigs, you will deliver food, clean toilets, move some richfags' piano and assemble iphones as demand fluctuates
> 
> If shit like pedophilia is legalized expect prostitution and child prostitution to be legal too. You already have girls doing an onlyfans the moment they turn 18, in the future you will get a 13yo girl sending you her hourly rates, after all she might be making more as a gig-economy cumdumpster than her dad does at the amazon wagie-cagie warehouse. And with so much cheap gash on the market I doubt investment on sexbots will be that high, tho VR sex will be a big thing among the rentoid class who cant afford pedobait whores or a nextgen realdoll. Some rich fucks might go with sexbots but likely will be unreal shit like anime dolls, furrys, monster girls and other weird stuff you simply cant get IRL. Picture rich weebs like the oculus guy getting a zootopia bunny sexrobot.


Oh my God, literally Weimar 2.0


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 2, 2021)

GOONCH said:


> In 100 years, people will still be saying "OMG MASS CLIMATE CHANGE IS COMING IN ___ YEARS AND WILL DESTROY THE WORLDERINO!!!!!!!! like fucking retards



The mistake is thinking its gonna be like 'the day after tomorrow', just an overnight shit

Its the boiling frog, its already happening, every year is a tiny bit hotter than the last, tiny bit more drought, another no-name species goes extinct, some poor country nobody cares about gets flooded, shit goes as usual in developed countries so nobody cares, people get used to it

Eventually shit will get ugly but by that time people will be used to there being less animals than before, summers being a shit season where you cant step outside and have to live with the AC on 24/7, having to take 1-minute showers and not everyday, etc

Look how the 'rona got people used to not being able to leave the house, everybody just plays along



Bussyking7 said:


> In the grand scheme of history 2020 wasn't even that crazy. What's really even happened this year. Kung Fu flu and Daddy sperging out? No one can predict the future, especially some reddit tier mongoloids that can only muster up some half baked log linear regression.



I know right? imagine if they got dropped in 1941 europe, specially the occupied half



jje100010001 said:


> Until NATO is out of the picture, I doubt that'll happen. The age of mass population exchange is over, the majority of the Anatolian population has been 'Turkified' since the 30-50s, and Greece + Russia do not have the manpower capable of occupying a city the size of Istanbul. Same with Armenia, I don't think they'll be able to hold anything beyond slivers of the borders (and even that is iffy due to the presence of Azerbaijan and the multiple fronts that would open up due to Pan-Turkism).
> 
> In the end, bodies hold territory, and there are fundamentally no sizable communities of Greeks or Armenians in Turkey at this point, due to various historical reasons.
> 
> But on the off-hand the circumstances line up (i.e. Some ultra-nationalist enacting the final solution on the Armenians/Kurds in a post-NATO Turkey), Russia (if it retains enough of its force projection and isn't preoccupied elsewhere) might just try to chunk off the southeastern parts to the Kurds (who do form a large majority of the population there), just to create a dependent client state. The Turks would never forgive them for that, but it would basically preoccupy them for at least a decade or so, depending on the PR battle and Western reaction.



The yuros really dropped the ball when they didnt finish off the turks, should've helped greece get constantinople back, help armenia rekt the turks and take as much land as they could. Those two countries would then act as a buffer to both jihadies and commies, instead they let the commies take armenia and propped up the turks after WWII, biiiiiig mistake



exioce said:


> and to clean up Whitey when he soils himself especially.



Are they doing that tho? seen plenty of black and mexican orderlies in the US but everytime they show a Euro hospital the orderlies are white, eastern-european, but not black and specially not muslim

In the UK you see a few indians, thats all, the jihadies are comfortable enough living off welfare, no need to lower themselves and cleaning infidel asses


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Jan 2, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> Are they doing that tho? seen plenty of black and mexican orderlies in the US but everytime they show a Euro hospital the orderlies are white, eastern-european, but not black and specially not muslim
> 
> In the UK you see a few indians, thats all, the jihadies are comfortable enough living off welfare, no need to lower themselves and cleaning infidel asses



Euro hospitals and care homes are still riding the Eastern European labour wave to an extent, I expect, but that region has its own significant fertility problems and the labour wave will dry up in the medium term.

knowing a bit about the UK situation through a friend who is in the field, it's dominated by Africans / Blacks and South Asians / jihadi's. If there's anyone who doesn't want to lower themselves to clean ass it's White people. It's hard and dirty work. Same reason the UK imports Eastern Euro labour for farm work. A good portion of local Whites are lazy and entitled.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 2, 2021)

I was under the impression that A.I. and automation will force the US to become more accelerated with how China is preparing the machines to make their country more of a powerhouse.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 2, 2021)

I think a or the reason there's so much demonizing of "toxic masculinity" in Current Year is because the assholes who run this hell want the world to be a hive of technophile bugmen drones - who serve them - and "cucked soyboys" fit that.


----------



## VIPPER? (Jan 3, 2021)

autist_vibes said:


> Maybe there will be an architectural revival to save tourism.


few people travel for architecture and those few that do do it for ancient things or at least stuff that predates electricity. no one picks up and drops 8 grand to go visit the newest dishrack of a sculpture some starchitect threw up to house an orchestra that doesnt play. and even then only american wasps do tourism to go look at stuff alone.

also neo lingua franca will be english and some manner of chinese. even if you think itll be an old world language french or dutch are more likely since those are more widely spoken in afrika and various other colonies that actually do business. spanish is the purview of the actual spanish and spics and little more



Irritable Bowel Syndrome said:


> So how has Kiwifarms been able to stay up for so long?


a LOT of work finding less politicized payment processors and methods, if glorious leader is to be believed


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 3, 2021)

exioce said:


> If there's anyone who doesn't want to lower themselves to clean ass it's White people. It's hard and dirty work. Same reason the UK imports Eastern Euro labour for farm work. A good portion of local Whites are lazy and entitled.



I know, chavs are the lowest of the low, even Hitler wanted to exterminate them



albert chan said:


> I was under the impression that A.I. and automation will force the US to become more accelerated with how China is preparing the machines to make their country more of a powerhouse.



The only thing chinese businessmen are doing is moving their factories to Vietnam or some other cheaper country overnight, not even a joke they hire people to take everything that can fit in a truck and drive south while bribing borderguards. Next morning the chinese employees showup only to find the factory is empty and their boss is gone

Truth is china is corrupt as fuck, the police state is only there to keep the average chong from getting uppity and try to do something about the CCP, corrupt fucks only go to jail when they run out of bribes, or bet on a losing horse within the party and fall out of favor



VIPPER? said:


> also neo lingua franca will be english and some manner of chinese. even if you think itll be an old world language french or dutch are more likely since those are more widely spoken in afrika and various other colonies that actually do business. spanish is the purview of the actual spanish and spics and little more



Nobody is going to learn chinese, specially now that we're getting close to real-time translator apps. And spanish is going to be the language of the future for the US, basically every school has spanish class now, not even the schools in NJ made kids learn Italian back when it was basically West Italy. Its gonna be like Canada with english and french, except the hispanics might end up being the majority.


----------



## VIPPER? (Jan 3, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> Nobody is going to learn chinese, specially now that we're getting close to real-time translator apps.


A good reason why no one is gonna learn fucking anything nigga. but you're always gonna need lwayers who can translate legalese dialects of local languages you do business with. And you're more likely to need a friendly algerian to help you not get scammed in french than to needing a friendly mexican to help you not get scammed in spanish. the only people who think spanish is going to be especially relevant are desperate WASPs


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 3, 2021)

WASP dont learn spanish even after being practically raised by mexican nannies, and lawyers are next in the AI chopping block, turns out crossreferencing previous cases is a lot of what they do and IBM is already offering software that can handle that at speeds no team of lawyers running on pure coke could ever achieve

Meanwhile we can't make a robot that unclog toilets, better learn that


----------



## VIVIIXI (Jan 4, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Since there was no year 0, technically 2020 is part of the 2010s - making the 2010s quite the shit decade with an insane freak show as the grand finale.
> 
> Hopefully things get better this decade, but I don't plan to hold my breath now.


I've never been one to go with the notion that "year 0" is the end of a decade rather than the beginning. I suppose you could look at it subjectively, but time doesn't sit still. If the clock says 12:00 am you're not still in the previous day. You're X number of seconds into the next day. So if the year is "0" you're still in a positive number even if it's fractional.


----------



## Cabelaz (Jan 4, 2021)

Nothing you do will ever matter. As an individual you're worthless. Only your actions have value.
Problem is, anyone posting on kiwifarms does nothing valuable.
So let's all huddle and cry about how bad things are going to be. I'm from the future. Things are gonna get real baddddd.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Jan 4, 2021)

Cabelaz said:


> Nothing you do will ever matter. As an individual you're worthless. Only your actions have value.
> Problem is, anyone posting on kiwifarms does nothing valuable.
> So let's all huddle and cry about how bad things are going to be. I'm from the future. Things are gonna get real baddddd.


nihilism is a gay spook


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 5, 2021)

Like I said other thread, the '00s were the last years that went by "normal" to me. Then the '10s passed in a blur of disturbing new trends like "social" media, "smart" phones, social "justice", and the "Internet Of Things". I feel as if I'm stuck in the future. A crappy future.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jan 5, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> The EU is going to become the new Brazil, you're gonna have these gated cities where the rich live behind huge walls with a private army shooting any of those "doctors and engineers" they let in years ago. Not rich enough to pay your way into a walled city? you get to spend your time with ahmed and mobutu, just like the average middle class Brazilian has to watch his back for any favela gangs trying to storm his home. Of course much like Brazil the EU is going to completely disarm his population so stop jacking off to RWDS fantasies, just hurting ahmed's feelings will get you a life sentence
> 
> Expect the same stateside, consider many rightwing latinos in the US are people who escaped from that shit, and the leftwing latinos that outnumber them are the people who turned those countries into the shitholes you see now, but still want to bring those ideas over. There are two Mexicos: one for the rich which looks like manhattan, and one for all the rest where you see narcos driving around with more guns than the military.


I don't particular feel like going over the rest of the stuff you posted,  but if Europe actually goes the way you claim it will laws will not matter and not be enforced outside of the wealthy enclaves you mentioned. Working and Middle-Class White people will have ethnic gangs of their own and shooting someone who tries to rob your business will set off a turf war, not a police investigation.

The US is, by contrast, not Europe and any attempts to impose European style gun-controls or self-defense laws will be met with first mass-scale civil disobedience and if the government tries to really press the issue an actual rebellion/insurrection/insurgency that the authorities simply will not be able to contain.

:Edit: Actually, let me also point out that I find the whole legalization of pedophilia thing highly dubious as well. Child rape is a big no-no and all the attempts on the part of the far left to reverse that have failed miserably.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 5, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> The US is, by contrast, not Europe and any attempts to impose European style gun-controls or self-defense laws will be met with first mass-scale civil disobedience and if the government tries to really press the issue an actual rebellion/insurrection/insurgency that the authorities simply will not be able to contain.


California's current gun laws already violate DC v. Heller by demanding all owners store their weapons in gun safes. It's also about as difficult to legally buy a gun as it is to buy a car or a house. So I'm not as convinced of this claim as I used to be.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jan 5, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> California's current gun laws already violate DC v. Heller by demanding all owners store their weapons in gun safes. It's also about as difficult to legally buy a gun as it is to buy a car or a house. So I'm not as convinced of this claim as I used to be.


And to what extent are these laws actually enforced? I have no doubt that various local level governments will try and pull this or that bullshit, but the odds that these laws will actually be enforced in any significant manner before eventually being overturned by the SCOTUS seem rather unlikely to me.


----------



## Cyclonus (Jan 5, 2021)

On many occasions, the one thought that stopped me hanging myself was the possibility I'll live to see the singularity. Y'know, where we upload our minds to computers and live forever in virtual worlds and have the dirtiest sex with virtual constructs of any supermodel we want. That said, somebody has to be the last person to ever die, and knowing my luck It'll be me.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Jan 5, 2021)

Sexbots is the weirdest thing I've ever heard. I could afford one, but WHY WOULD I?!

Who is getting off on banging a pile of metal? What is this? It's like banging your pillow or something. Robots will never replace human sex. The fact people are living humans is the reason it's even good to begin with.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jan 5, 2021)

Prinz von Preußen said:


> lol at everyone expecting China to collapse
> 
> The US will be the one collapsing


I'm of two minds about this. I think China as it currently exists is much more likely to implode than the US, although on the flipside, I also think China could recover from a collapse in a way that the United States realistically couldn't.

The crucial thing to keep in mind is the important cultural differences between the two countries: America is more of an individualistic society where people are prone to be disagreeable and contrarian, whereas China is more of a collectivistic society where people overwhelmingly tend to fall in line.

The main benefit of the American approach is that it allows for far more questioning of orthodoxy (and as a result: much more innovation), but it comes at the cost of also allowing a lot more obstacles to actually getting things done: in the form of litigiousness, red tape, lobbying, political intransigence, etc. China largely lacks the benefits of the former (and as a result, mostly just copies the inventions of others), but it also has the advantage of mostly doing without the latter, which generally allows for far greater productivity.

This latter point, I believe, is crucial, because in a post-collapse scenario, you're going to be looking at a lot of damage which needs repairing, and in those circumstances, productivity and industriousness, rather than ideas and innovation, are what is most immediately important.

We can see working examples of this even today: for instance if a piece of infrastructure collapses or needs replacing in China, it's rebuilt within a few weeks, no questions asked. In the US, meanwhile, it can take months or even years of red tape and lawsuits before reconstruction of failing infrastructure can even begin, and this is true even at the height of prosperity and stability. In a post-collapse scenario, I think the US would be fucked.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 5, 2021)

Right now China is having a huge problem, basically anyone who is above peasantry is trying to get their money and assets out of the country, and looking around for any country that will give them citizenship for money, why? because the CCP is once again hinting at a mass takeover of private companies, and most chinese arent really commies and remember well what happened to all the chinese that didnt get out before mao took over everything in 1949, even the poor ones that made the vast majority of the 50 million dead during the hilariously named "great leap forward"

What I'm trying to say is that China is super unstable and corrupt, all that infrastructure? shitty concrete filled with sand, thats how they make it fast and "cheap", and I use quotes because it should be far cheaper but the sand is there becase somebody pocketed the price of the concrete, and some CCP official got a huge bribe for allowing that. Any piece of chinese-made infrastructure outside of china has the same problems, the huge dam they built in Ecuador has cracks all over the place and tons of engineering mistakes.



FunPosting101 said:


> I don't particular feel like going over the rest of the stuff you posted,  but if Europe actually goes the way you claim it will laws will not matter and not be enforced outside of the wealthy enclaves you mentioned. Working and Middle-Class White people will have ethnic gangs of their own and shooting someone who tries to rob your business will set off a turf war, not a police investigation.
> 
> The US is, by contrast, not Europe and any attempts to impose European style gun-controls or self-defense laws will be met with first mass-scale civil disobedience and if the government tries to really press the issue an actual rebellion/insurrection/insurgency that the authorities simply will not be able to contain.
> 
> :Edit: Actually, let me also point out that I find the whole legalization of pedophilia thing highly dubious as well. Child rape is a big no-no and all the attempts on the part of the far left to reverse that have failed miserably.



What you think Brazil dont have police? that they dont do investigations? They do, but it all goes nowhere, the cops are in cahoots with the gangs, gang members disappear or are disappeared, take the hint. What you gonna have is a lot of coverups like the grooming gangs one, but most of the time it wont be due to racism but lack of budget, overworked cops and basically that nobody cares anymore. If you want to see that happening in slow motion look at Argentina

I highly doubt there will be white gangs, frankly I dont think they have the balls. I know there are chavs and the like but the past years the western rightwing has been pathetic, getting beat around by a bunch of soyboys and tyrones, losing elections. In Europe you have the issue that the other side is a bunch of hardened refugees coming from fucking warzones, and those places were still violent and ruthless before the wars, that ahmed at the convenience store? stoned his sister to death for refusing to marry his uncle and gives zero fucks about it

The gun stuff is already happening, its again a boiling the frog strategy and they go little by little, but eventually it will be like california. And in any case they dont have to take your guns, its enough to make it legally impossible to use guns IRL which is what many countries did. Many states already dont let you use letal force to defend your home let alone yourself. If the riots of 2020 proved anything is that there wont be an uprising from the right.

I used to think the pedo part was really far fetched but after desmond and the wave of "lets turn kinds into troonies" and all that sexualization I think the possibility exists. You say "failed miserably" but I dont see any parents of these drag kids getting arrested, fired or even ostracized. And if you re-read my post I say "if its legalized" and I theorize what would happen after that. I dont think its a certainty but its a possibility, specially if Europe really gets more islamic you gonna see a lot of 15yo girls married to 50yo dudes, just like back home



Cyclonus said:


> On many occasions, the one thought that stopped me hanging myself was the possibility I'll live to see the singularity. Y'know, where we upload our minds to computers and live forever in virtual worlds and have the dirtiest sex with virtual constructs of any supermodel we want. That said, somebody has to be the last person to ever die, and knowing my luck I'll be me.



The singularity is going to suck, just like the modern internet sucks, because it will be owned by google, facebook and all the same megacorporations that ruined everything


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jan 5, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> What you think Brazil dont have police? that they dont do investigations? They do, but it all goes nowhere, the cops are in cahoots with the gangs, gang members disappear or are disappeared, take the hint. What you gonna have is a lot of coverups like the grooming gangs one, but most of the time it wont be due to racism but lack of budget, overworked cops and basically that nobody cares anymore. If you want to see that happening in slow motion look at Argentina
> 
> I highly doubt there will be white gangs, frankly I dont think they have the balls. I know there are chavs and the like but the past years the western rightwing has been pathetic, getting beat around by a bunch of soyboys and tyrones, losing elections. In Europe you have the issue that the other side is a bunch of hardened refugees coming from fucking warzones, and those places were still violent and ruthless before the wars, that ahmed at the convenience store? stoned his sister to death for refusing to marry his uncle and gives zero fucks about it
> 
> ...


I don't know much about Brazil frankly, but if the police are largely ineffective at investigating crimes, that goes both ways and the old shoot shovel and shut up strategy would likely work fine there if I had to guess.

If you think white people don't have the balls to form ethnic gangs you haven't paid much attention to western history, and likely think that white people will be the same as they are now in a dystopian future where there is no real prosperity or guarantee that the authorities will actually protect you, which is absurd. What you'll actually see is groups like the Aryan Nation forming outside of prisons instead.

The gun stuff isn't going to matter one way or another if there is no effective law enforcement, people will just ignore the laws and acquire firearms to protect themselves and their interests regardless.

The Desmond thing is likely going to lead to a massive scandal, lawsuits, and eventual prison time for at least a few of the people involved at some point.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jan 5, 2021)

Chris will get worse


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 6, 2021)

RMQualtrough said:


> Sexbots is the weirdest thing I've ever heard. I could afford one, but WHY WOULD I?!
> 
> Who is getting off on banging a pile of metal? What is this? It's like banging your pillow or something. Robots will never replace human sex. The fact people are living humans is the reason it's even good to begin with.


The appeal is the bot doesn't #metoo you afterwards. Also doesn't divorce you or turn into a Karen in the next 5 years.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 6, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> I don't know much about Brazil frankly, but if the police are largely ineffective at investigating crimes, that goes both ways and the old shoot shovel and shut up strategy would likely work fine there if I had to guess.
> 
> If you think white people don't have the balls to form ethnic gangs you haven't paid much attention to western history, and likely think that white people will be the same as they are now in a dystopian future where there is no real prosperity or guarantee that the authorities will actually protect you, which is absurd. What you'll actually see is groups like the Aryan Nation forming outside of prisons instead.
> 
> ...



You keep going with white gangs and the RWDS larp and yet how many of those white militias everyone been talking about since clinton were present at last years riots?

Zero, just a sperg with a M4 against a pedo, a sk8er soyboy and some guy who will be fapping to cuck porn with his left hand from now on. Thats all, and this in places were the police was basically told to fuck off by the authorities. Meanwhile neocons keep sucking dick and flying blue line flags, give me a fucking break I couldnt make this shit up if I tried.

The gun stuff will matter because while cops wont be there to protect you from the gangs they will sure act when you use your gun which is legal to own but not to use. Why? because getting the gangs takes a lot of risky work and they could get shit on if its a minority. But you? what you gonna do? rant on the internet? so scary! you have a fixed address, you have a job, you have something to lose, you're an easy target for the state

And you're delusional if you think anyone has the balls to help that troonie kid desmond, they're gonna let him be raped to death before risking the rage of the lgbtbbqwtf lobby


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jan 6, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> You keep going with white gangs and the RWDS larp and yet how many of those white militias everyone been talking about since clinton were present at last years riots?
> 
> Zero, just a sperg with a M4 against a pedo, a sk8er soyboy and some guy who will be fapping to cuck porn with his left hand from now on. Thats all, and this in places were the police was basically told to fuck off by the authorities. Meanwhile neocons keep sucking dick and flying blue line flags, give me a fucking break I couldnt make this shit up if I tried.
> 
> ...


You assume that white people will just passively take all this horrible stuff happening to them in your vision of the future, and I'm telling you that they won't, because no group of people would. Also, the Aryan Nation is a real gang and are currently active in prisons mostly. That will change if most people wind up poor and un/underemployed. You will very quickly see gangs like that become a big fucking thing in your scenario, not whitey remaining a bunch of easily victimized working/middle-class chumps.

You also assume that white people in this dystopian future will not be in gangs of their own because they currently aren't, that doesn't work, people change in response to their circumstances. Cops won't show up to investigate some random white dude who shoots someone who tries to rob his house or store in your scenario because that white person will have a group of other white people who are willing to shoot at and kill police officers who try and arrest members of their group, and most police resources will be focused on defending various wealthy areas instead. Also white people as a group won't have easily targeted fixed addresses or jobs they can be targeted at if the ass falls out of the economy for the average person because of automation, they'll be doing temporary contract work at most and probably won't have an easy to find house in the suburbs or something like that.

Nobody will care about the shrieking of the LGBTQ lobby if solid evidence of child rape emerges. You should be arguing that any such evidence will be carefully concealed instead.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Jan 6, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> The appeal is the bot doesn't #metoo you afterwards. Also doesn't divorce you or turn into a Karen in the next 5 years.


But nor does my hand lmao.


----------



## UselessIdiot (Jan 6, 2021)

Income disparity will continue to worsen, obviously. Probably no real middle class by then.

The West will be a gigantic multicultural dystopia where nobody feels connected one another. So, like now but even more dire. Everyone is an equally poor wage slave working for either Amazon, Walmart or Target. No more small businesses, except for ethots. 

The future is bright!


----------



## Gensou Hadou (Jan 6, 2021)

UselessIdiot said:


> Income disparity will continue to worsen, obviously. Probably no real middle class by then.
> 
> The West will be a gigantic multicultural dystopia where nobody feels connected one another. So, like now but even more dire. Everyone is an equally poor wage slave working for either Amazon, Walmart or Target. No more small businesses, except for ethots.
> 
> The future is bright!


Don't forget no entertainment outlets and how the children will be as fragile as wet tissue paper because their immune system isn't allowed to develop. Can't go around killing each other, after all! Stay home and save lives-- _forever!!_


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 6, 2021)

UselessIdiot said:


> a gigantic multicultural dystopia where nobody feels connected one another


That's what I noticed about modern life in the typical American city: it's atomizing and anonymizing. No real community - despite the leftist obsession with the word - and technology is all that keeps things going. Which is why I compared modern urban "society" to a machine-animated corpse - a cyberzombie.

As for the "melting pot", all the cultures in it are being melted into a bland cultureless mix of corporate office buildings and Ford Transit delivery vans.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jan 7, 2021)

I expect life for most people in North America to become more insular and localized, and for the standard of living to shift backwards in some ways. Whether this turns out to be a good or bad thing for individuals is highly variable; for some, reduced expectations and consumption will be a godsend, while for others who can't adapt, it will be a major comedown. 

Multi-generational living arrangements, with grandparents, parents, kids, and perhaps even the kids' own kids, will become increasingly normal. When families can't afford to maintain 2-4 separate households, they'll consolidate, sharing the expenses and work of keeping one large household running. We've already had over a decade of "boomerang kids" returning home because they're too burdened by student loans, and make too little, to afford living on their own. Also, in some cities, there has been a surge in construction of ADUs--Accessory Dwelling Units--in the backyards of single-family homes, as well as "in-law" apartments  in existing houses. Some new residential construction is laid out in a way that would work well for multiple adults living under one roof (such as two master suites) and I think we're going to see more of that, in both new construction and remodeling. Or it could be as simple as parking a trailer or two in the backyard and sharing common spaces within the house. 

And it doesn't even need to be family; I can see unrelated individuals coming together in arrangements that are more formal than just roommates--more like intentional communities on a small scale, oriented around shared resources and mutual assistance. 

To an extent, this kind of arrangement already exists with those awful pod apartments in places like SF--and I definitely see an increase in those--but I also see lower-density versions, where the residents are owners, in a permanent arrangement. Any one of them might not be able to afford a small house, but if multiple people come together to buy a large house to share, they might be able to swing it. 

And in situations like that, especially with a lot of people working from home more, a household might choose to have only one car, shared by everybody, instead of individual car ownership for each adult. 

Cultivating some degree of self-sufficiency, and a return to learning basic practical life skills is, I think, going to be a big deal in the coming decade. There's already a growing interest in skills like mending or repurposing clothes, and repairing things; the sourdough bread baking craze that hit at the beginning of the pandemic may grow legs and encourage a revival in home cooking skills. If we have extended supply-chain disruptions, growing food plants indoors (perhaps hydroponically), or cultivating backyard (or even front yard) gardens, will become common. Cottagecore may finally become something more than just an Instagram aesthetic.

On the other hand, you'll also have urban-dwellers who go the opposite way and become increasingly reliant on delivery for everything. It's already started under the lockdowns, but I see it accelerating. 

So many sit-down restaurants have closed for good since the lockdowns started, and I don't see them rebounding anytime toon. What I do see taking off are restaurants that are strictly takeout and delivery. By completely cutting the costs of having a dining area with waitstaff, and only having a kitchen, a restaurant could put out really good food and stay in business--especially if they can establish an engaging social media presence. For some people, their favorite restaurant may end up being the one that only exists as a kitchen space, that they never set foot in, but that is the most fun to interact with online.

Food trucks have been really popular in cities in recent years, but expect them to be even more so. A food truck can be moved to where customers are--and away from civil unrest. Commercial real estate--especially office space--is going to go into the shitter, but renting out otherwise-empty parking lots to multiple food trucks, creating informal "food courts," is one way property owners can bring in income, and, by becoming a destination, perhaps attract new tenants.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jan 8, 2021)

As technology continues to improve cybernetics becomes a thing. With the reliance people already have on computers and technology, they begin to add apparatuses to and within their bodies that will support their computer/phone use in some way or improve their mental processing or senses, give them new forms of senses etc. Gradually people become so enmeshed with computers and tech they become cyborgs, or transhumans. Division arises between those who have implemented tech and those who have not. Transhumans see original humans and inferior and primitive, while original humans see transhumans as snobby, wussy, and too heavily reliant on tech.


----------



## Cypher (Jan 8, 2021)

Long ass college essay in my predictions

USA
- America will get gradually worse in LITERALLY everything you can imagine that I'm not going to explain since you all already know: Economics, Politics, Demographics, Culture, the whole shebang.
- As America declines internally, its political apparatus will become more and more paranoid to try and prevent anyone from changing the status quo. Censorship, demonetization, etc will increase tenfold, Hate Speech laws will start taking place in this country, if that doesn't work then doxxing/unpersoning will be common.
- There is an increasing "youth bulge" in the population of young men, back in the 20th century we sent these men to die in wars to "cull" that bulge. With the increasing hatred and unpopularity of foreign wars in the 21st century, this is not possible. These men don't want to fight a pointless foreign war anymore and they're getting very, very unhappy and are beginning to dissent.
- There will be another recession either this decade or next. I don't know when, I'm not an economist but I don't think it's going to completely fuck the country, but it's the beginning of the end. Combine this with the absolute degeneration of America in virtually everything, we will begin to see some parallels to America and the Weimar Era: crime, political violence, paramilitaries, etc
- By 2040, we will not have Civil War but America is simply fucked. It is just a glorified Brazil, living on borrowed time as the possibility of war is very likely to happen within the next decade after. 

The World
- I don't think technology will be something like Cyberpunk 2077 or GiTS, I think it will somewhat "stagnate" to something between Modern day tech and our beliefs of Cyberpunk in the future. It will start doing some real harm to humanity: automation, facial recognition, deep fakes, AI, it goes on and on.
- When America recedes from the world, it will become more paranoid, flippant, and reactive to anyone trying to take their losing ground. America, despite being miserable, will invade a country like Venezuela (Syria isn't happening anymore, Iran is too late, lol at North Korea) to regain any prestige or geopolitical success, and that will be Iraq 2.0 which will just ruin us more and cause countries like Russia, China, and Iran to start making moves.
- China will become a powerhouse in our time, I don't know when, but perhaps a recession and another stupid war from us will accelerate the process. It's going to happen, the next two decades will be America freaking out and doing everything they can to paint China as the new USSR, perhaps even pulling serious gay ops, but it's only delaying the inevitable. It will not become a Superpower, but it is biding it's time as America begins to collapse.
- Europe isn't completely fucked but it's sorta getting there. It will begin to centralize because as America is going down the tubes they would have to get their act together to prevent Russia maneuvering in. Nothing sorta happens here but faggotry, something happening in the Balkans, and the UK probably having a political meltdown in some place like Scotland.
- Russia will decline further if they don't get someone who is superior to Putin in every way. They might annex Belarus and Donbass too in the future.
- India keeps modernizing and industrializing, not to the extent of the Yellow guy next to them, but they'll become the new pawn for America to engage gay ops against China.
- Seeing America decline, Israel will begin to essentially "run around with their heads screaming" and find a way to fix an increasingly massive hole in their ambitions. They'll start ditching us for China or EU. There might be another Intifada. They'll also start blathering officially in having nukes to scare people off.
- Being the most fragile places in the world, the Middle East and Africa are going to start seeing some shit because of climate change, overpopulation, and politics/religion. The idea of "Water Wars" begin to emerge in places like Ethiopia/Egypt, South Africa implodes into Civil War, more conflict in the regions, etc. This is the fall of the first domino in global instability, the beginning of the collapse in the Third world.


In summary, what we will see is not a total destabilization of the world, but the beginning of it. The next two decades will be a period of stress, tension, radicalization, dissent, and uncertainty as the cracks begin to show. People hate what's happening but there is no momentum to substantially shift things like how the Communists or the Nazis tried. Things will degenerate yet people are still getting food on the plate. The world will be somewhat stable, but instability is beginning to creep up to even the most secure places. 

As America begins to truly plunge the decade after, the change for the world will be irrecoverable and nothing seen since the fall of the Soviet Union.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 8, 2021)

Cypher said:


> Long ass college essay in my predictions
> 
> USA
> - America will get gradually worse in LITERALLY everything you can imagine that I'm not going to explain since you all already know: Economics, Politics, Demographics, Culture, the whole shebang.
> ...


I doubt there is a Youth bulge since the West in general has a below-average birth replacement rate. A WWI-style draft isn't just politically infeasible, it's impossible, especially since the one value from the counter-culture Left that has persisted consistently is anti-war. Feminists shaming men for draft dodging doesn't work when masculine pride has been destroyed. Still, I agree that the US will withdraw from foreign affairs to maintain domestic stability. They'd have an easier time of it with flourishing small businesses, but perpetual COVID lockdowns ended that possibility. And no, economic migrants cannot be French Foreign Legion'd as they want financial benefits, not citizenship itself. Due to retarded Leftists, the two have been decoupled.

I agree that China will be the next superpower starting with their annexation of Taiwan which I assert will happen in the next 4 to 8 years. Singapore might be next if they can avoid damaging its tech infrastructure. They will bribe or blackmail compromised Dems like Feinstein, Stalwell, and Biden into not using the US Navy. Their main goal for naval supremacy is to take the Strait of Malaaca to ensure their oil supply. Yes, India, from a US perspective, is to check China, but they have a constant check of Pakistan. That, and the reason why India never expanded into serious conflict with China is the Himalayan border separating them. As a natural fortress, India is also restricted on offense and don't want to spend too many resources when their mortal enemy is still right next to them.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jan 8, 2021)

OH BOY THIS THREAD AGED WELL


----------



## Never Scored (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm not going to try and predict geopolitical shit because I honestly don't know, but I think the most pronounced change in Western Society in general will be an increased gulf between rural and urban life to the point where urbanites will not be able to function upon moving to rural areas and vice versa. I think populations and services will continue to decline in rural areas, and it will get to the point where some paradigm shifting wireless technology will launch at some point but it will only be available in urban areas. Most western nations will launch UBI, it will be more than enough to live off of in a more rural area. 

The practical upshot is that though no one will care enough to provide services besides roads and basic utilities to bigger rural centres, this also means those in power are not going to be paying attention to what you're doing. 

I think within the next 10 years cities are basically a surveillance state like China with facial recognition cameras, but it's not the government, it's privately run. Companies will share information they collect about you with each other and terms of services will include expectations of general conduct when you're out and about. They will do this because people will demand it, and your employer will pay for the info on you. Users will revolt when people who do increasingly minute socially unacceptable things, like not wearing a mask today, are given an Amazon account, so Amazon will kowtow and ban people based on their behaviour in public. If you get too drunk at a bar a stagger home on a public road, your employer will be able to find out, and they will have agreements that you sign agreeing to behave in a certain manner in order to get a job, similar to how many companies today want to know about people's social media account before they get hired.

In essence at some point over the next 20 years I think you'll have a choice of living in the middle of nowhere with few services, few jobs with most people living on the government tit, but you'll have more freedom and won't be spied on very much or living in the city and being a corporate drone where every aspect of your live is picked over by your employer and the big corporations that provide services where the only escape from it will be your 300 square foot apartment, and I think it will be difficult if not impossible to move back and fourth between the two due to the radical lifestyle adjustment required. I think by the 2030s I'll be in my late 40s and still married and somewhere rural won't be so bad for a guy like me, but young, single people will not want to stay there and eventually, say within 50 years, living in a rural area will be a massive undertaking that few people will choose similar to living in the woods with no running water or electricity today.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 8, 2021)

Prinz von Preußen said:


> lol at everyone expecting China to collapse
> 
> The US will be the one collapsing


Don’t make me bust out the Three Gorges Dam slideshow.


----------



## jje100010001 (Jan 8, 2021)

Cypher said:


> Long ass college essay in my predictions
> 
> USA
> - America will get gradually worse in LITERALLY everything you can imagine that I'm not going to explain since you all already know: Economics, Politics, Demographics, Culture, the whole shebang.
> ...


I think you're spot on about the political apparatus getting more and more paranoid- it's going to do anything to preserve the post-90s status quo (that benefits the Washington consensus), even as it become untenable as America and the world changes around it. This will result in a government increasingly out of touch and tyrannical to anyone outside their accepted bubble (think diversity programs/learn to code or $600 checks), and a government unable to deal with the country's middle-to-long-term issues (too many sponging off the current arrangements).

In short, the systematic trajectory may be almost insurmountable because there are too many people unwilling to fix the system within its normal limits, and too many competing visions of what the country should be like.

IMO like what @Drag-on Knight 91873 said, there is no youth bulge, but I can see an increasing number of people who fundamentally lack any faith in the government whatsoever. The 2020 elections were the breaking point for a good number of conservatives, and I can see the Dems facing mounting challenges from their Soc Dem faction. This ultimately results in more and more people doing whatever they can to reestablish some control over their lives and 'stick it' to the government.

A recession is likely in this decade, likely within the next few years as the fundamentals of the economy have essentially been heavily damaged by the events of 2020. Not the megacorps, but the small-to-medium-sized businesses. What growth is there to speak of? And yet the Dow keeps on going up, as it's the only way to earn money at the moment.



> The World
> - I don't think technology will be something like Cyberpunk 2077 or GiTS, I think it will somewhat "stagnate" to something between Modern day tech and our beliefs of Cyberpunk in the future. It will start doing some real harm to humanity: automation, facial recognition, deep fakes, AI, it goes on and on.
> - When America recedes from the world, it will become more paranoid, flippant, and reactive to anyone trying to take their losing ground. America, despite being miserable, will invade a country like Venezuela (Syria isn't happening anymore, Iran is too late, lol at North Korea) to regain any prestige or geopolitical success, and that will be Iraq 2.0 which will just ruin us more and cause countries like Russia, China, and Iran to start making moves.
> - Europe isn't completely fucked but it's sorta getting there. It will begin to centralize because as America is going down the tubes they would have to get their act together to prevent Russia maneuvering in. Nothing sorta happens here but faggotry, something happening in the Balkans, and the UK probably having a political meltdown in some place like Scotland.


Europe is going to throw itself at the feet of China and Russia (i.e. the EU-China agreement recently signed, or Nordstream 2), all to appease the German Export meme. China will steal Germany's tech in the medium-term, but the politicians will do anything to preserve that status quo- even at the cost of real European strength. Without the UK, I do agree that Europe will continue to centralize around some superficially-liberal German-Beneluxian technocracy, at the expense of its outlying/Mediterranean states.

I honestly have some doubts about the ability of the Washington establishment to legitimately launch another war. It seems that it lacks the backing of the international community and even of its own citizens, even including some gay-ops that attempt to present some casus belli. The fundamental issue is that the US is societally exhausted from its ever-wars.

Technology is going to become one of those great tragedies as it's being redirected towards the perpetuation of the political establishment's status quo (security, surveillance, financialization). Are people going to be able to overcome this, or has the gulf in power become too great? It feels like Arceibo's collapse was the true signifier of this.



> In summary, what we will see is not a total destabilization of the world, but the beginning of it. The next two decades will be a period of stress, tension, radicalization, dissent, and uncertainty as the cracks begin to show. People hate what's happening but there is no momentum to substantially shift things like how the Communists or the Nazis tried. Things will degenerate yet people are still getting food on the plate. The world will be somewhat stable, but instability is beginning to creep up to even the most secure places.
> 
> As America begins to truly plunge the decade after, the change for the world will be irrecoverable and nothing seen since the fall of the Soviet Union.


In my opinion this was the biggest tragedy- that the better future around the corner that everyone was envisioning has been snatched away, presenting us with a rather grim outlook.

Though some of its elements have been long-brewing in hindsight (ascension of China to the WTO & the flanderization of the US economy + the growing wealth divide), a lot of it also seemed to have been intentionally created by incompetence and maliciousness in politics.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 8, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> Don’t make me bust out the Three Gorges Dam slideshow.


A minor setback in the same way the CCP Virus was a minor setback. To quote Cao Cao, "recognise and acknowledge your mistake, but never admit your mistake." This is obviously how the CCP and Chinese leadership in general operate. Why? Because the bad news affects morale and divides people. Part of the US's weakness as a culture is our willingness to spread bad news and sensationalize it. As we saw with our COVID response, it introduced all kind of panic from top to bottom. Our smart, college educated citizens have completely forgotten health class in favor of voluntary house arrest.

So yes, they will fuck up, but they don't care because they'll sweep their problems under the rug while they magnify ours.


----------



## Absolutego (Jan 8, 2021)

jje100010001 said:


> I honestly have some doubts about the ability of the Washington establishment to legitimately launch another war. It seems that it lacks the backing of the international community and even of its own citizens, even including some gay-ops that attempt to present some casus belli. The fundamental issue is that the US is societally exhausted from its ever-wars.


It looked this way in late 2007 as well, but Obama portraying himself as the new face of America garnered a lot of goodwill with the international community and brought them back on board for American interventionism. How many different allies like France were begging for American involvement in post-Arab Spring disasters like Libya?
I imagine Harris will tap into the same kind of energy to sell the new forever war, but like everything else with her career, it'll be a pale imitation of Obama and, considering most of the people who architected the 90's "export global liberal democracy" foreign policy consensus are at or well past retirement age, it'll be close to their last gasp before the foreign and domestic community turns on them.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Jan 8, 2021)

I feel that the 2020-2041 will bring economic unrest much like in the 1920's and a rise in  nationalism. Econonmically America will be plunged into a great depression and will start printing money and cause hyperinflation, which will bring about America's weimar republic. Which in turn will pave the way for a nationalist movement which will suceed.globally look at china in the pacific specifically in the south china sea. And in the middle east look out for more of the same with iran and shit.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 8, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> It looked this way in late 2007 as well, but Obama portraying himself as the new face of America garnered a lot of goodwill with the international community and brought them back on board for American interventionism. How many different allies like France were begging for American involvement in post-Arab Spring disasters like Libya?
> I imagine Harris will tap into the same kind of energy to sell the new forever war, but like everything else with her career, it'll be a pale imitation of Obama and, considering most of the people who architected the 90's "export global liberal democracy" foreign policy consensus are at or well past retirement age, it'll be close to their last gasp before the foreign and domestic community turns on them.


Obama gained back that good-will by going on an apology tour, which doesn't work now because everyone understand apologies are a sign of weakness. Apologies based on Orange Man Bad just makes the Biden administration look mealy-mouthed and any agreements made even more mercurial than before. You know, if they don't bribe him first.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jan 8, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> It looked this way in late 2007 as well, but Obama portraying himself as the new face of America garnered a lot of goodwill with the international community and brought them back on board for American interventionism. How many different allies like France were begging for American involvement in post-Arab Spring disasters like Libya?
> I imagine Harris will tap into the same kind of energy to sell the new forever war, but like everything else with her career, it'll be a pale imitation of Obama and, considering most of the people who architected the 90's "export global liberal democracy" foreign policy consensus are at or well past retirement age, it'll be close to their last gasp before the foreign and domestic community turns on them.


That central issue of it all being pale imitation will be the death knell. Hate him or not, Trump had a vision for the future. 2020 bullshit or not, there was an explicit plan which was showcased, a call to arms which was answered and a dedicated populace which supported him.
Now there's nothing. If our next generation of politicians are smart, then politics will shift in importance towards taking states and trying to limit the Fed to being a glorified piggy bank which will still be a major issue belying the fact that legitimacy is the only reason people care. One of the biggest signs of the Han dynasty's fall was the attitude commanderies took toward the emperor as he eventually lost importance as (paraphrasing) "the commander's order is followed immediately while the emperors dictate only goes to a plaque". People are looking for the "big man" type now and you'll never find it in the DC bureaucrats or the megacorps. They're too big and aloof to be personal and genuine.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 9, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> That's what I noticed about modern life in the typical American city: it's atomizing and anonymizing. No real community - despite the leftist obsession with the word - and technology is all that keeps things going. Which is why I compared modern urban "society" to a machine-animated corpse - a cyberzombie.
> 
> As for the "melting pot", all the cultures in it are being melted into a bland cultureless mix of corporate office buildings and Ford Transit delivery vans.


Theres this book called bowling alone, is written by a liberal lefty type but he has no rose-tinted glasses nor lives in a bubble like socjus types and points out this very same problem about the destruction of communities due to multiculturalism, no with bullshit speeches but actual hard data showing society is becoming low-trust and how that problem has affected other countries as well



Angry New Ager said:


> I expect life for most people in North America to become more insular and localized, and for the standard of living to shift backwards in some ways. Whether this turns out to be a good or bad thing for individuals is highly variable; for some, reduced expectations and consumption will be a godsend, while for others who can't adapt, it will be a major comedown.
> 
> Multi-generational living arrangements, with grandparents, parents, kids, and perhaps even the kids' own kids, will become increasingly normal. When families can't afford to maintain 2-4 separate households, they'll consolidate, sharing the expenses and work of keeping one large household running. We've already had over a decade of "boomerang kids" returning home because they're too burdened by student loans, and make too little, to afford living on their own. Also, in some cities, there has been a surge in construction of ADUs--Accessory Dwelling Units--in the backyards of single-family homes, as well as "in-law" apartments  in existing houses. Some new residential construction is laid out in a way that would work well for multiple adults living under one roof (such as two master suites) and I think we're going to see more of that, in both new construction and remodeling. Or it could be as simple as parking a trailer or two in the backyard and sharing common spaces within the house.
> 
> ...


The problem with that is hoa and nimby, with only rich people being able to afford real estate they dont want a glorified trailer part right next to them

Also cohabitation is easier said than done, you have to find people who are compatible and we're living in the "fuck you age" where everybody is like 'dont judge me' and acting like an inconsiderate retard, specially in cities like frisco where every single asshole is their own flavor of shit-encrusted icecream and thus special and unique, read: completely insuferable and will make your life impossible

A lot of shared housing I seen only works because some members are bitches willing to put up with any kind of shit, specially soyboys when sharing a home with bpd "not like the other girls" cunts. If they have any backbone they will tell the cunts to fuck off, and in response the cunts will call the cops and tell them the soyboy raped her. The other alternative is for them to leave at which point the whole thing falls apart because the ones who stay are the assholes that dont clean, dont help with anything and never have money for rent because they burned it on amazon, weed and takeaway



Cypher said:


> Long ass college essay in my predictions
> 
> USA
> - America will get gradually worse in LITERALLY everything you can imagine that I'm not going to explain since you all already know: Economics, Politics, Demographics, Culture, the whole shebang.
> ...



Russia is held with ducttape, they never transitioned and in fact went back to soviet times, more specifically breznev. Thats how putin works, is the same shitty system full of corruption and inneficiency but russians dont care as long as theres food on the table and indeed breznev basically fucked the ussr up but because oil prices were high there was money coming in and nobody gave a fuck, seriously doubt the eu is gonna want to join that mess

With africa the thing is some places are actually doing well, like rwanda, so you're gonna have a sort of 90s europe situation where some countries are near-developed while others are in a fucking genocidal war like the balkans att. 

India is gonna get fucked hard by global warming, I think the first water wars are gonna happen there. Couple that with rising sea levels turning places like bangladesh uninhabitable thus creating a huge refugee crisis in the area

As for israel they are gonna get really isolated without murrica there coming to the rescue. The eu policy is already greatly affected by its muslim population and by the time they close to the majority I expect them to be openly hostile to israel with trade sanctions and everything, and the israelis cant do shit because unlike the arabs the yuros do have nukes and icbms. You mention china but theres not fucking way they are gonna lose their profitable markets in muslim countries to help a bunch of hebrews in the middle of the desert, their deals with israel was only as a way to steal american military tech through our "greatest ally"

The youth bulge you mention is real and I think the guys on the top are well aware which is why they keep pumping so much anti-men propaganda to keep everybody too demoralized to do anything. Shit will catch up with them anyway as the rest of the world is not doing that thus their male population is more productive and willing to defend the homeland while western one couldnt give less of a fuck and many are content with living off welfare


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 9, 2021)

I don't think it's so much a "youth bulge" but a more of a "doomer bulge", aka, we've a large chunk of the population that doesn't believe things can ever get better and are checking out. 

Biden has made it worse with his shpeel about the "dark winter" and I think this demoralizing campaign is going to blow up in their filthy faces. Seriously, what's the end goal? To lord over a poverty stricken shit hole? 

Also, one thing about Wednesday that stuck out to me was seeing those congressmen cowering beneath desks and wearing those safety hoods. They showed too much weakness and methinks people might try and push even more once they realize most of these assholes are nothing more than empty suits. 

Tl;dr, we must return to monke and bombard politicians with feces. 

Follow his lead


----------



## PaleTay (Jan 9, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> I don't think it's so much a "youth bulge" but a more of a "doomer bulge", aka, we've a large chunk of the population that doesn't believe things can ever get better and are checking out.
> 
> Biden has made it worse with his shpeel about the "dark winter" and I think this demoralizing campaign is going to blow up in their filthy faces. Seriously, what's the end goal? To lord over a poverty stricken shit hole?
> 
> ...


The doomer bulge with young people isn't just strictly political but sociopolitical. The big problem is that young conservative/libertarian women lean overwhelmingly Neocon or Progressive Conservative and working with them isn't that different than working with progressives. So "winning" means next to nothing will actually change.


----------



## Odnovo (Jan 12, 2021)

I am not sure what to expect from the next 20 years because it could go in any given direction. The election in the US was obviously rigged in the favor of the Democrats to the point where the country is a de facto one party state, and will likely always be, and yet it is fairly obvious that most people did not actually want Biden to become president (given the losses of the Democrats in most local elections) and there is a rapidly growing distrust and contempt for both the media and the government (who are likely almost one and the same by this point; the "free press" is free in name only).

Frankly, I think that we are fucked. What the events over the past few years in Europe, America and the Islamic world has taught me, is that evil wins.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 12, 2021)

Can you imagine what someone from America in the late 20th century would think if they heard about the shitshow that is America in the first 20 years of this (so far disturbing) new millennium?

Y2K scare, 9/11, the "war on terror", Katrina, an endless recession, the 2012 scare, "social" media, social "justice", TDS, a rigged election, "post-truth", "deepfakes", "journalism", and endless riots "peaceful protests". And to top it all off: everyone wearing "face masks" and living under endless house arrest over an overblown "pandemic" full of politics. Not to mention censorship and surveillance.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 13, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> I don't think it's so much a "youth bulge" but a more of a "doomer bulge", aka, we've a large chunk of the population that doesn't believe things can ever get better and are checking out.
> 
> Biden has made it worse with his shpeel about the "dark winter" and I think this demoralizing campaign is going to blow up in their filthy faces. Seriously, what's the end goal? To lord over a poverty stricken shit hole?
> 
> ...


Humans gained superiority due to their intelligence and technology
The problem with intelligence and the brains strucuture which allows for it is energy and nutrient intensive.

Technology is also resource intensive.

Over time the resources needed to retain both technology and the intelligence to develop and maintain it will dwindle.

Eventually our intelligence will match what our eviroment can provide. We will become over time dumber and dumber.

In short the future of mankind is we all become Chris Chan.

10000 years from now we all will have an IQ similar to a grapefruit


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 13, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Eventually our intelligence will match what our eviroment can provide. We will become over time dumber and dumber.


Why wouldn't IQ stay the same instead? In other words, reach an equilibrium?


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 13, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Why wouldn't IQ stay the same instead? In other words, reach an equilibrium?


I think I explained that. Partly joking but not.

For humans to keep their current level of intelligence requires insane amounts of nutrition and energy.

Our intelligence is expressed via technology.

Both are resource intense.

As resources diminish so will technology (and the intelligence needed to make it) diminish as well.

The ability to create tech becomes a Mal adaption When there are no resources to shape into said tech.

You cant make a stone axe if there isnt any

stone to use. You cant keep nutrient intensive brains if bio diversity been cut down to almost nill. We will be only as intelligent as our eviroment will allow.

I also predict planet earths next dominant species will be meat eating plants.

Why? Cause meat eating plants thrive only in soil thats depleted of nutrients. Why would the soil be depleted? Because of us.

So we will become free range cattle to new sentient carnivorous man sized plants. These plants will control us via mimicking speech, and pheromones.

Thats our future.

Entrophy always wins


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 14, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Can you imagine what someone from America in the late 20th century would think if they heard about the shitshow that is America in the first 20 years of this (so far disturbing) new millennium?
> 
> Y2K scare, 9/11, the "war on terror", Katrina, an endless recession, the 2012 scare, "social" media, social "justice", TDS, a rigged election, "post-truth", "deepfakes", "journalism", and endless riots "peaceful protests". And to top it all off: everyone wearing "face masks" and living under endless house arrest over an overblown "pandemic" full of politics. Not to mention censorship and surveillance.


A lot of legit disillusioned Leftists already think this. Except for Y2K since that requires some knowledge of computers. Everything else, your true believer multi-cultural yuppie would just be baffled. A greaser would just think all this stuff is dumb and that's partially correct; it is dumb, but dumb affects you whether you want it or not.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jan 26, 2021)

as February dawns upon us we can already infer that something is going to happen regarding the right. Tensions are at an all-time high and you don't need two brain cells to see that some fuckery is afoot.


----------



## AmpleApricots (Jan 26, 2021)

Further steps towards the rise of AI and it's influence and possibilities. Everything else is just a distraction, really. AI will be the atom bomb of this century. That's what people truly will remember about this century. If there will be people left.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jan 27, 2021)

AmpleApricots said:


> Further steps towards the rise of AI and it's influence and possibilities. Everything else is just a distraction, really. AI will be the atom bomb of this century. That's what people truly will remember about this century. If there will be people left.


That's assuming it could be done. Which you know, with the whole current state of affairs I'm not positive in regards to that.


----------



## Odnovo (Jan 27, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> as February dawns upon us we can already infer that something is going to happen regarding the right. Tensions are at an all-time high and you don't need two brain cells to see that some fuckery is afoot.


I don't doubt that but I'm not sure how fruitful any efforts concerning that would be since you're already seeing infighting and disillusionment among the various groups of the Left and ANTIFA is still going ape as usual. Plus, the supreme court seems to actually be doing its job with some things, such as blocking Biden's deportation freeze in Texas.


----------



## Real Gay Autist (Jan 31, 2021)

Turning and turning in the widening gyre  
The falcon cannot hear the falconer;
Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere  
The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
The best lack all conviction, while the worst  
Are full of passionate intensity.

from _The Second Coming_ by W. B. Yeats


----------



## TheRatcatcher (Jan 31, 2021)

Further destabilization in the Middle East and Africa from constant interference.

China becomes the first country to legalize genetically engineered designer babies.

North Korea could collapse. There's not really much you can do with a country that is constantly isolated or it just gets absorbed by China.

Europe drifts between being ultra-nationalist right wing and secular humanist liberal in some parts. Poland and Eastern Europe follows this as they see the secular liberal parts of Europe being shadows of the Soviet Union.

America becomes further polarized and a second civil war might happen or revolution. But then again, no one is willing to risk their comfort so it might be a few sectarian clashes.

Space travel booms and we begin to see more of an impetus to explore beyond the Solar System. Could see some sort of a facility on the Moon in 2040 or 2050 assuming if we don't nuke ourselves to death.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 31, 2021)

I was thinking this the other day, but imagine what rap music will sound like in the mid-2020’s to 2030?
Hip-Hop/Rap is currently America’s most popular genre and it has been going on strong in the last four years.

Time will only tell how long technology will advance itself to the point where rap music won’t even sound like music. Instead, we might get different phases of nu-rap, like the nu-metal scene back in the 2000’s.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 1, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Can you imagine what someone from America in the late 20th century would think if they heard about the shitshow that is America in the first 20 years of this (so far disturbing) new millennium?


Also, if someone from the 80s visited the '00s, I don't think there'd be too much culture shock. But if someone from the '80s - or even the '00s - visited 2020, they'd be immediately greeted by the sight of people wearing masks at all times, and people staring at little screens all the time. They'd likely be taken back by the political division. The normal humor they enjoy could be seen as "shockingly offensive". To them, it could be like something out of a dystopian scifi.

Or the Twilight Zone.

At the rate things are getting worse, what will America be like in just 10 years?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 1, 2021)

albert chan said:


> I was thinking this the other day, but imagine what rap music will sound like in the mid-2020’s to 2030?
> Hip-Hop/Rap is currently America’s most popular genre and it has been going on strong in the last four years.
> 
> Time will only tell how long technology will advance itself to the point where rap music won’t even sound like music. Instead, we might get different phases of nu-rap, like the nu-metal scene back in the 2000’s.


The videos will just be them flinging shit at each other methinks.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 1, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Also, if someone from the 80s visited the '00s, I don't think there'd be too much culture shock. But if someone from the '80s - or even the '00s - visited 2020, they'd be immediately greeted by the sight of people wearing masks at all times, and people staring at little screens all the time. They'd likely be taken back by the political division. The normal humor they enjoy could be seen as "shockingly offensive". To them, it could be like something out of a dystopian scifi.
> 
> Or the Twilight Zone.
> 
> At the rate things are getting worse, what will America be like in just 10 years?


A lot changed from the 80s to the 2000s, in fact I would say that in surface level ways more changed from the 80s to the 2000s than the 2000s to today, as far as like clothes, pop culture and stuff goes, I mean there's been plenty of change sure, but it's not quite as night and day as it was from the 80s to the 2000s.

Instead the most radical change since the 2000s has been sociopolitical, stuff like SJW/Woke and the coronavirus, all the biggest changes have been change for the worse and whatever's still decent is essentially holdovers from the past.

It's incredibly upsetting when you realize that we truly are living in dystopian times, life is worse now than it was in the past, it's a combination of the coronavirus and the ever present dread over where the political/racial division might be going.

It's also depressing how this casts a pall over the past, to think this is what was waiting for us, I'm big on nostalgia but looking back on yesteryear everything seems a little phony baloney, a little hollow, we know now it was all essentially a façade covering the nightmare that was just waiting to be unleashed, like blood seeping through a bandage.


----------



## Beavis (Feb 1, 2021)

Whatsup bud? said:


> Does anyone predict office drones going back to the skyscrapers after corona is managed? Or has this year shown that working from home works just as well and is cheaper in the long run?


Depends on the company. Some are itching to get the drones back in their cages to justify management's existence. Other places are saying employees can work from home forever if they wish. MY GIRLFRIEND works for a health care company and has been working from home since last April. They recently announced employees likely won't be going back to the offices this year. My former employer Zappos has allowed people to leave the Las Vegas area (where they are headquartered) and work remotely. They also laid of 250ish people that couldn't work from home and are looking to rent out space to other companies in their downtown Las Vegas headquarters. They have no plans of returning to the office any time soon.

My worry is a lot of these companies start offshoring jobs if they can't have their drones to lord over in the office.


----------



## Never Scored (Feb 1, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> A lot changed from the 80s to the 2000s, in fact I would say that in surface level ways more changed from the 80s to the 2000s than the 2000s to today, as far as like clothes, pop culture and stuff goes, I mean there's been plenty of change sure, but it's not quite as night and day as it was from the 80s to the 2000s.
> 
> Instead the most radical change since the 2000s has been sociopolitical, stuff like SJW/Woke and the coronavirus, all the biggest changes have been change for the worse and whatever's still decent is essentially holdovers from the past.
> 
> ...



I think a combination of tech and the September 11th attacks has been the biggest driver of that sociopolitical change you refer to.  Even if people went from wearing funeral clothes in 1980 to clown outfits in 2000, it's still a smaller and less fundamental change than people carrying around a fully functional computer in their pocket everywhere they go, being constantly afraid. 

I was born in the early to mid-80s and I was the youngest of 14 cousins, so I was exposed to a lot of what they were doing by the late 1980s. Me sitting at home on a Wednesday night in 1998 listening to an Offspring CD and playing Nintendo 64 was not that fundamentally different from my cousin sitting at home on a Wednesday night in 1988 playing NES and listening to 80s stuff on the radio. If I wanted to contact my friend to hang out in 1999, I picked up the landline phone and called them just like someone would in the 1980s. Different bands and clothes and tv shows and movies cycled in and out of popularity, but fundamentally as a teen in the late 1990s, my life was not that different from the life of a teen in the late 1980s. The things I was doing as 1 15-year-old in 1999 were roughly analogous to the things a 15-year-old would have done in 1989 or even 1979. I would go to the mall, hang out with my friends, get something to eat, and go to the arcade. In the 1970s my parents would go to a take-out, hang-out with their friends, get something to eat, play the pinball games that every take-out had back then, etc. It's the same essential thing and the changes are largely just surface level. If you plucked a teenager from 1978 and dropped him in 1998 I think he'd fundamentally understand what was going on. If you plucked me from 1998 and put me in 2018, I don't think I'd know what in the fuck was happening, and that's pre-covid.

What I'm saying here in a round-about way, is as far as I can tell from the mid 1970s(There was a shitload of change in the 50s and 60s) until 2001, things weren't changing that fast or that fundamentally. I think looking back, September 11th set up the model for the current way news is reported, just constant DOOM!, and that draws people in. The attacks were so big it got everyone, high school students, adults, college students, everyone paying attention to the news, then it activated that little part their brain that gets activated when they watch a horror movie and they have to see how Jason is going to kill everybody, and now they are glued to the news. My parents never watched CNN before September 11th and after that they seldom turned it off.

Even when people were scared of stuff in the late 90s, like Y2K, the news wasn't as pervasive as it was after the September 11th attacks and the following war on terror was. Even during the cold war, most people had confidence by the late 70s early 80s that the west was running laps around the commies. There were news stories about stuff, but people didin't pay much attention to them. By 2004, the fact that people were so into the news as entertainment  that Fahrenheit 9/11 reached number one at the box office and made $250-million is a pretty telling example. That would have been fodder for page 50 in the Saturday morning paper that your average person wouldn't have read in 1999. They took an episode of 20/20 and made it into a movie and it took off.

Fast forward to the 2010s people got into smartphones and they're just being broadcast constant DOOM! to this device in their pocket 24/7 and that's driven stuff like the SJW/woke stuff and the over the top fear surrounding covid. People on the right aren't immune to it either. Look at how much traction the idea that known millionaire pants-shitting neoliberals Nancy Pelosi, Joe Biden and Chuck Schumer are going to convert the US into a socialist country gets, which really when you dig down is completely laughable because all both the dems and the republicans really care about is maintaining the plutocracy outside a few young idealists and the occasional Trump-like populist figure. The September 11th attacks got everyone on the retarded short-bus, but smartphones just caused the driver to hit the gas and now it's going at a constant 99 miles per hour.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 1, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Instead the most radical change since the 2000s has been sociopolitical, stuff like SJW/Woke and the coronavirus, all the biggest changes have been change for the worse and whatever's still decent is essentially holdovers from the past.



Like I said before, elites are at least partly to blame for making the world so insane lately. They want the world to be a cybernetic soy hive of atomized bugmen they have absolute power over, and they've been really pushing for that with Current Year. Especially since 2020 with this scamdemic and the resulting "New Normal".

Big Tech really likes that the internet is becoming more corporate, controlled, and censored. They like that people are even more reliant on it since this scamdemic forced people to "stay home and save lives" over an overblown flu.

Oh yeah, and when I did a search on Google for "the world is getting worse", the top result was a hot take from Forbes that claimed the world is getting better.



Never Scored said:


> The September 11th attacks got everyone on the retarded short-bus, but smartphones just caused the driver to hit the gas and now it's going at a constant 99 miles per hour.



The analogy I used was something like Current Year was a plane that boarded with 9/11, sped down the runway with smartphones and social media, and took off when Orange Man was elected and TDS exploded. Clown Airlines Flight 666 is now cruising high with the circus of 2020.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 1, 2021)

Never Scored said:


> I think a combination of tech and the September 11th attacks has been the biggest driver of that sociopolitical change you refer to.  Even if people went from wearing funeral clothes in 1980 to clown outfits in 2000, it's still a smaller and less fundamental change than people carrying around a fully functional computer in their pocket everywhere they go, being constantly afraid.
> 
> I was born in the early to mid-80s and I was the youngest of 14 cousins, so I was exposed to a lot of what they were doing by the late 1980s. Me sitting at home on a Wednesday night in 1998 listening to an Offspring CD and playing Nintendo 64 was not that fundamentally different from my cousin sitting at home on a Wednesday night in 1988 playing NES and listening to 80s stuff on the radio. If I wanted to contact my friend to hang out in 1999, I picked up the landline phone and called them just like someone would in the 1980s. Different bands and clothes and tv shows and movies cycled in and out of popularity, but fundamentally as a teen in the late 1990s, my life was not that different from the life of a teen in the late 1980s. The things I was doing as 1 15-year-old in 1999 were roughly analogous to the things a 15-year-old would have done in 1989 or even 1979. I would go to the mall, hang out with my friends, get something to eat, and go to the arcade. In the 1970s my parents would go to a take-out, hang-out with their friends, get something to eat, play the pinball games that every take-out had back then, etc. It's the same essential thing and the changes are largely just surface level. If you plucked a teenager from 1978 and dropped him in 1998 I think he'd fundamentally understand what was going on. If you plucked me from 1998 and put me in 2018, I don't think I'd know what in the fuck was happening, and that's pre-covid.
> 
> ...


You're not wrong, in fact I've thought that despite the changes that occurred in the 1960s the introduction of smartphones ended some great epoch of American culture that arguably stretched all the way back to the 1930s or at least the post WW2 1940s.

Looking back at 2000s media today it seems like it's from a place almost as radically different to us today than anything from the 1930s, you really can't understate the radical changes that have occurred over the last decade.




ToroidalBoat said:


> Like I said before, elites are at least partly to blame for making the world so insane lately. They want the world to be a cybernetic soy hive of atomized bugmen they have absolute power over, and they've been really pushing for that with Current Year. Especially since 2020 with this scamdemic and the resulting "New Normal".
> 
> Big Tech really likes that the internet is becoming more corporate, controlled, and censored. They like that people are even more reliant on it since this scamdemic forced people to "stay home and save lives" over an overblown flu.
> 
> ...


The election of Trump is when it was game over for this not being a dystopia.

I look back at 2015 as the last year of the "good old days" as while things were already getting pretty Woke, it was a transitionary period, but things reached critical mass once Trump was elected.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Feb 1, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Oh yeah, and when I did a search on Google for "the world is getting worse", the top result was a hot take from Forbes that claimed the world is getting better.


Semi unrelated, but you should really give duckduckgo a shot. Google has gotten so astroturfed that not only are political topics completely opaque, but it has also compromised their search in ways that have nothing to do with politics at all.


----------



## Odnovo (Feb 2, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> The election of Trump is when it was game over for this not being a dystopia.
> 
> I look back at 2015 as the last year of the "good old days" as while things were already getting pretty Woke, it was a transitionary period, but things reached critical mass once Trump was elected.


I'm fairly sure that it wouldn't have been much different if Killary had won. If anything, it would have accelerated the dystopian trend even more. Personally, I found 2015 to be a fairly tense year, it was simply the last year where it wasn't realistic for you to have your life ruined by someone you knew in real life over nonsense.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Feb 2, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> I'm fairly sure that it wouldn't have been much different if Killary had won. If anything, it would have accelerated the dystopian trend even more. Personally, I found 2015 to be a fairly tense year, it was simply the last year where it wasn't realistic for you to have your life ruined by someone you knew in real life over nonsense.


If anything, Trump proved the Uniparty was not unbeatable and even though he's out, said Uniparty is panicking over Redditors acting retarded. Killary would have fully cemented the neoliberal agenda.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Semi unrelated, but you should really give duckduckgo a shot.



That's what I have set as default search engine. Problem is, DDG seems to have a really dumb search engine that makes it as bad - if not worse - than Google manipulated results. with finding stuff.



Dom Cruise said:


> Looking back at 2000s media today it seems like it's from a place almost as radically different[...]



In Current Year, the USA became Clownland. Clownland really is a different country compared to the former America.



> The election of Trump is when it was game over for this not being a dystopia.





Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> If anything, Trump proved the Uniparty was not unbeatable [...]



Now that the Democrats "won" an election, they may "never lose" one ever again. Or at least no "outsider" like Trump may ever "win" again. In other words, only spokespeople or complete puppets of the elite may ever "win" an American presidential election from now on. And as long as "woke" is mainstream, there may never be another GOP president again - unless the GOP goes "woke" too.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Feb 2, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Now that the Democrats "won" an election, they may "never lose" one ever again. Or at least no "outsider" like Trump may ever "win" again. In other words, only spokespeople or complete puppets of the elite may ever "win" an American presidential election from now on. And as long as "woke" is mainstream, there may never be another GOP president again - unless the GOP goes "woke" too.


As you imply with quotes, the actual power to lead is gone and regular people that aren't trying to be part of the elite will continue to sabotage their efforts by whatever means are available to them. The Neo-Liberal Great Reset may instead not be globohomo paradise, but the Second Great Depression or an October Revolution. Fancy technology is never stressed-tested enough to withstand sledgehammers and refrigerator magnets.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Feb 3, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> 2020 is almost over and as we're coming along to 2021 the following question sprung to mind, what are some few major changes you predict that might happen in the following years?


Increase in aids and companies doing more and more anti-consumer pratices applauded by consoomers.
Brands will have fandoms
Null kills himself


----------



## I Love Beef (Feb 3, 2021)

I'll still keep fighting the system and continue being a free man who blows shit up in the tyrant's faces  as an "insect".

Live free or die. Underestimate human unpredictability at your own risk.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Feb 6, 2021)

We'll one day see a push to legalize incest. The arguments for it will be that acknowledging genetic inheritance and biological differences is transphobic, promotes eugenics and is xenophobic because incest is normal in certain parts of the world. People will bring up Einstein's marriage to his cousin to convince others that incest is a big brain move.

Quote me when it happens.


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Feb 6, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> We'll one day see a push to legalize incest. The arguments for it will be that acknowledging genetic inheritance and biological differences is transphobic, promotes eugenics and is xenophobic because incest is normal in certain parts of the world. People will bring up Einstein's marriage to his cousin to convince others that incest is a big brain move.
> 
> Quote me when it happens.



Cousin-fucking has been the norm for pretty much forever. A whole bunch of Biblical figures were in on the act. It's the idea that cousin-fucking is bad and gross that's the historical aberration and genetically it's not actually that terrible unless you maintain it over the generations (see Charles II of Spain). But I do agree that certain elements will move to normalise sibling-fucking, which is definitely bad and gross and a historical aberration. For normies anyway, pharaohs and shit were fucking their sisters on the regular.


----------



## Odnovo (Feb 6, 2021)

Is it unreasonable to expect a slow-boil white genocide, or at least for white people to become a persecuted minority within the next twenty years? Because given how white people who are not a part of the liberal elite are being persecuted and having their lives ruined for trivial things, all the while filthy apes are thriving at their expense and gloating about it, it certainly seems like it. It is like seeing what happened to the Armenians in slow motion.


----------



## LillWeeb (Nov 25, 2021)

I expect the  The Powers of Global-homo at somepoint phase out holidays, Due to cultural ties they have and giving people less days off work. just look what happen to Easter in the last 20- 30 years how many people still get easter  off or even talked about in the cultural zeitgeist as a whole. There where doing the same to thanksgiving with more and more places open in recent years, but I think covid put a puase on that for now. Dont be surprieds in 2035 holiday might not really be a meaningful thing anymore and you will work that day like anyhting eany other day.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 25, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> is it unreasonable to expect a slow-boil white genocide, or at least for white people to become a persecuted minority within the next twenty years? Because given how white people who are not a part of the liberal elite are being persecuted and having their lives ruined for trivial things, all the while filthy apes are thriving at their expense and gloating about it, it certainly seems like it. It is like seeing what happened to the Armenians in slow motion.


Nigga that's the last 70 years


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Nov 25, 2021)

South Park: La resistance
					

*----*




					www.youtube.com
				





It begins.  (Long overdue).


----------

